# Poor responders : Part 79



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

First!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

YAAAAAAAHOOOOOO!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

dakota.. thank you, you must have a full time job with us !!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you dakota


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mira - how did you do that!! you weent even on with us!! bet you're a demon on ebay


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Only because for really imprtant things I use www.auctionsniper.com

Try it! Faaaabulous - bids for you five SECONDS before the end...

I couldn't believe I was firstest too! I had stuff to say then saw Dakota - hello D! - was locking up, time at the PR bar etc, so I quickly PMed stuff before I forgot instead of posting. So i was still here when the new thread opened!

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Just saw the title - I cant spell today


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hello all

been a bit naughty and ordered a chinese  

Just thinking about Jasons swimmers (well, not literally ) but about how to improve his count with man vits - does anyone know of anything good at all?

xxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne:

L'arginie 2-4g per day - helps cellular replication
L-carnitine 1000-1,200 mgs per day - assists motility
vit B12 - 1,000mg per day - involved in replication of cells
zinc - 30mg per day - necessary for sperm production and testosterone metabolism

also:
selenium 220 micrograms per day
beta-carotene 100,000 iu per day
vit E 800 iu per day
vit C 2,000mg per day in split doses - ie 1,000 am and 1,000pm


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just booking the thread

Anne- what about Zita West?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mira - never heard of that!!! am going to check it out right now! oh dear can see now where this is going to end


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks girls


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening girls,

Tash: I've recently started taking Zita West vits and it has 15mg zinc and 15 mg iron in it - no idea if the doses are OK or high/low ?



natasha6 said:


> OMG pix i just thought you dont think there is an antishopping virus going round do you


    That must be it!!

Sam: Sorry about the blood results hun but I think you should wait until you speak to a doc before giving yourself a hard time - the levels might just be OK. 

Zuri: 29 eggs?  That explains where all of our eggs have gone, greedy beatch!  

Have you heard about the woman who has just had octuplets in America? She already had six children age 2 to 7 before and conceived all 14 babies through IVF. WTF!!!

Nikki: Thanks for the email hun. Are you still in PJ's?  

Anne: You seem brighter - hope you are feeling a bit better honey. 

Miranda: Hello mrs - how's everything? Bobster OK? Your hands better?  

I can't believe we even made Dakota say bad words - hilarious!! 

Pix xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Am slightly tiddly so my personals will be crap but i will try and remember what i can.

Laura - so sorry to hear about nanna hunny    perhaps dh should go round and give his mother a good slap as that is what she so obviously needs.  

Anne - hope u are feeling a bit better today hun, enjoy ur chinese   

Hello purple, fishy, miranda, pixie, nikki, nix, steph, tracey, donkey, zuri, ally, ali27, becca, elinor, missy, alegria, natasha, sam, popsi, dakota, racehl and everyone else.

So sorry girls my personals are so s hit im so knackered not stopped all day and need my bed, i ended up cooking dinner as i knew i would and so pooped its unture.  Hope everyone is ok, good luck the girlies having scans monday, soz i cannot think straight 

Be back in the morning bright eyed and bushy tailed.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

laura just read back, sorry to hear about your nan. Glad you got to see her the other night x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello all! Just couldn't beleive that I left you lot on page 12 and within a day we've moved to a new home   Hope you're all having relaxing weekends.

Anne - how was the Chinese?   I couldn't beleive the Lister charged you for a phone consultation. Surely isn't a follow up all part of a full cycle?   Regarding J, Zita West vitamens are supposed to be quite good all in one supplements. 

Beachgirl - how are you? 

Pixie - you must rest hun. Have a good night's sleep and let DH take care of you. Gosh, you must be flattered having Ally and Bobbi fight over you   Does DH know he has competition for your attention??     

Bobbi - I hope the family event tonight went ok, and hopefully all the old hags have a horrible sore throat so they can't even talk! I usually can't say a word back, but DH often laughs it off by saying that I've already got one big kid to handle - him! 

Elinor- how are you feeling? Hope you're resting up pver the weekend.

Sam - don't stres yourself over the results. I know its difficult not to worry, but really until you get someone to interpret them you won't be wiser. Maybe someone who understands more about immunes will come along and help you out. So is the move to NY definitely happening? 

Ally - you really have started off a good fitness regime, haven't you? Well done, you are an inspiration to us. When is your next scan?

Laura - sorry about your nan. Hope the chiplets are doing well. And what is wrong with your MIL? Seriously, leaving nasty messages.....tell her to grow up! 

Natasha - hope you're enjoying yourself & relaxing tonight. After all the work outs you get to do, you definitely deserve them. 

Donkey - Well done on getting to this stage without any sign of AF.   that it stays that way. 

As for me, we had to go to a kid's birthday party and were obviously surrounded by screaming kids all between the ages of 6 months to 6 years. While the couple who invited us are absolutely lovely and never question us about babies, etc, I can't say the same for their friends! What I didn't expect was that we were literally the only couple there without kids. The only other ones without kids were their younger cousins all below the age of 25. While DH got on with things and chatted to everyone and even played with the kids, I was so uncomfortable. Especially as all those who didn't know us wanted to know which kid was ours. Then there was this one guy who went on about his kids and how life changes.....etc. I couldn't wait to get out of there. Am I being a nasty person?  

Not feeling too hopeful. Am spotting and have had cramps on and off all day today. I'm so scared of doing the HPT tomorrow. I am not sure how I would cope seeing another BFN.


----------



## miss luce (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone
not sure if i am in the right place really - i am new to this site. I put a a thread on the starting out page and was told to give here a try.
I had a round of ivf at bham womens in dec 08 produced two eggs bfn. We saw a private cons at priory last week who felt we only had a 1-2% chance of ivf working.
I wanted to know if anyone knows of a clinic that specialises in "poor responders" and what your personal experience has been. 
Any suggestions/advice would be welcome.
miss luce


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Miss Luce - your in the right place - stay on this thread.

You need to be at The Lister in London, they are the only clinic in the UK with enough experience with poor responders, you don't want to be with anyone else in the uk.  There are some in the US that look good too, CHR and SIRM, and one of the girls Nikki is now at a clinic in Barcelona!  
You might want to think about going on DHEA also, some of the girls have had luck with that.  Will write you more info next week.
I'm off to bed now - but just didn't want to leave you hanging until morning for a response.  It's not even clear that you are a poor responder, you maybe just need an experienced clinic and a change of protocol. Have you had any FSH or AMH tests done?

Angel - your very brave. I don't go to kids parties, avoid them like an outbreak of the plague - and I have a 2year old.  Too many horrid questions, I've no interest in going!

Thanks for your responses girls - love to you all 
Sam xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Miss Luce - Welcome! I think sometimes some clinics are very quick at labelling women as poor responders when they don't get more eggs. A change in protocol can make a huge difference, and we have some success stories here proving that to be the case. As Sam said, the Lister has a good track record with poor responders. 

Sam - thanks. I'm not all that brave, didn't have a choice really. Plus have promised DH I would make more of an effort from now on. It does mean that I will now need more clothes to wear out rather than loungewear and pjs.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls, Laura sorry about your nan   and another   for your barking MIL  

Pixie - sorry about your funny turn, like the others have said it could be low iron so perhaps get that checked out?  

Anne - glad to hear you feel a bit better today, but it will take a little while to get over the shock and being reminded of it by a bill immediately from your clinic isn't helping I suspect,   that reminds me of when I got a bill the next day from a private 12 week scan the first time I got pregnant and found out I had a MMC   

Ali - I am   that although this treatment hasn't gone the way you planned that it turns out to be a BFP! You are probably already aware of this but having a or multiple big 'o'  will help - ahem     

Ally - I cannot believe the way the parents allowed those children to treat you. my eldest used to be a bit of a nutter, he used to head bang on any surface, pinch and bite other children/us up to the age of around 2 and half so I used to watch him like a hawk at toddler group or in company to try and prempt it but if it happened I used to tell him off and apologise to the injured party. It turns out he was getting overstimulated by the noise and busyness of the environment and the hand banging and lashing out was him trying to get away from it as he had not developed a normal ability to switch off. When I started to remove him from noise and went to a quiet darker place he used to calm down immediately, the poor s*d though before I was told I used to despair of him never liking joining in noisy games, baby gym, sing time at toddlers etc! 

I do believe that boys generally do have a boisterous nature and if I knew I had visitors coming I would take mine out to the park to burn off some energy so they weren't hyper, the other reason they do that is for attention. Some people think it is good to ignore the beahaviour which is fine when you are on your own in your house and the only one suffering is you, but to let their children behave that way and worse still to laugh at it which encourages them to carry on is totally unacceptable but unfortunately you do get people out there who think their children are little angels and can't bear any critism to the contrary as they take it as a personal affront  

Sometimes it is true that you can't stop your children doing or saying something as that is children BUT you can hold them accountable for it so the behaviour is less likely to be repeated in the future!

good luck with your treatment   

Lainey - good luck with your treatment  

Elinor congrats on being PUPO   

Donkey and angel - hope AF stays away and   you are our next BFP's!

Nikki - I was interested to read your post about IMSI and the oestrogen priming protocol, could you please send me the info on that if I PM you my email address. I had more or less decided to go to the Jinemed but now I have heard that the hospital I went to in Turkey does IMSI and the Jinemed do not and my DH has poor quality sperm, I am having a rethink about again especially as I only produced two eggs last time. It sounds like your consultation went really well, good luck for your treatment   

Kate - think you are doing well with you 'tiddly' posts!  

hi to everyone else, Miranda, Nicki, steph, Purple, beach, juicy,  Sam,LJ, Zuri, and anyone else I missed.

I did produce two follys on the clomid this month, and the hospital triggered them, when I went into hospital the other day for my progesterone blood test and to get another HCG shot for Luteal phase support, the nurse said she had been thinking about me and hoping that I get a BFP as the two follicles meant I'd been handed it on a plate, I thought no pressure there then and said I have been in this fertility game long enough to know that picture perfect cycles ( including IVF ) can produce a BFN, whilst a cycle where everything seems to go wrong produces the elusive BFP.  She replied I know what you mean but hope you are calling me with the good news next week, now I am dreading ringing up for a baseline scan if AF arrives which is most likely.  

Still have to hope a miracle occurs but won't hold my breath  

Take care love Karen xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Juicy - I cant see you bump pic either   Hopefully it will come soon.  

Missyg - Hopefully tomorrow will work - and it will be free and the most enjoyable part of it all!!   Of course he is happy to help - he is a bloke! 
Those scanners really do "whiz" about in there, as you rightly said.  And i know what you mean about teh questions from friends - not sure which is worse either.  hope you didn't get too interogated this evenign and enjoyed yourself a bit.  

Zuri -   29 eggs   6 embies transferred   only in America!

Beach - how is Scarborough?  You were not being OTT about your visitors.  Totally understand what you are saying  

Laura -   so sorry to hear about your nan.  Glad you were able to visit last week and let the babies meet her.  

Anne - hope the chinese was good.  Hope you had a little drinkie too    I had a bill (after my baseline scan) for IVF at the new 2009 prices!  

Ally - Impressive exercise regime you have!  I hate it too when I look on ** and see people I was at school/college/uni with and they are all smiley and happy with their nuclear family   

Nikki - Your consultation sounds very intertesting and full of promise.  I'll PM you too and ask for the protocol details, if thats ok.   

Donkey - Congrats on reaching this milestone   Could you explain to me what you mean about the trigger leaving your body?  I took mine tonight - 6500iu.  What are the implications of this then?  

Angel -   for you testing tomorrow.  Hope the spotting is the LO getting nice and cosy for the next 8 months   Your party sounds horrendous.  Well done on not committing murder!  

Alegria - Hope you enjoyed your day of pampering and got your lady garden sorted!  

Purple -   for your appointment on Monday.  And I can empathise with your DH on the worries about bulbs popping up already.  There is a frost on its way  
Liking your style about what to say when people ask the dreaded question about babies!  Will try that next time.  Sometimes I reply "Why would I want to do that?" and shoot a glance at their destructive offspring with snot coming out of their nostrils - usually has the desired effect!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Had to post in 2 goes as was scared I would lose it!  And then i would lose it!   

Bobbi -   for your party experience.  made me laugh when you said about your quick sprint around the block.  Bloomin' good start! 

Natasha - Hope you are enjoying the peaceful weekend.  Impressed you get yourself to the gym on your day off.  Re - your question to Sam in relation to immune issues and POF - I get coldsores.  Not had one for a few months (touch wood) but have been getting them regularly since I was abotu 18.  Is that relevant?  Or did you mean at the time she had the test done?  

Pixie - go see your doctor in case you are lacking something and in the meantime continue to take it easy.  You have been through so much recently;  I'm sure it is just taking its toll but best to check it out  

Popsi -   Hope you are having a good weekend.  

Sam - Re donor sperm - i am not sure at the moment what to do.  It is time to move on from this relationship; I know that in my heart.  He has offered to donate and it be frozen for my use when i feel ready.  But I am not sure if that is the best thing to do or whether to just go for an anonymous donor.  Will have to give it some serious thought.  Your friend's story sounds amazing - I wish her all the best  

Re - immune issues - I have no clue yet I'm afraid.  But you said about the tests being done at ARGC but they wont treat you.  I am sure that i read a post from JVJM on the Lister thread stating that the Lister are applying for a licence to do some sort of testing.  Not sure if this is the same as the testing you are talking about.  I will try and find the post and PM it to you. I may be talking total rubbish.  

Eli - thanks for thinking of me tomorrow!    When is your OTD?   I am very excited for you.  

Kate - hope you get a great nights sleep   Your cul-de-sac sounds like a fun place to live.    I'd love you to be my neighbour.  

Miss Luce - welcome!  I would endorse the Lister too.  

Kazzie - Your up late too!  Thanks for the advice re - "O".  Had to read it twice as I thought it was a typo!!   for a BFP for you this month! (But no pressure   )

Well, I went out today and bought a cheeky little number from La Senza for tomorrow.  (couldn't quite sum up the courage to go to Ann Summers!).  Didn't try it on but when I was stood in the queue (which was huge) I was really worried someone I work with was going to come in and see me!  Was planning on saying a friend had asked me to get it for them!   Tried it on when I got home and actually fancied myself a bit!    Just making sure all bases are covered (or not as the case may be  )

Triggered at 10pm tonight.  Had EWCM (sorry TMI) each time I wiped my front botty today.  Does that mean I may have ov'd today on my own?  Or is it just cos I have stopped the sniffs


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sam- just read back on Lister thread and its a PGD licence they are applying for.  Sorry   

Think i need to go to bed.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pixie thats crazy!! I had heard about the woman with octuplets but didn't know she had 6 already by IVF! jesus!! You have to assume they put at least 4 embies back for her to get 8 but I would assume they had even more than that put back, surely thats just wrong

Morning everyone x

Welcome Miss Luce

Angel - your party sounds like my worst nightmare, like kids, i,e the thought of my own but can't be doing with other people kids  good luck for your test today x

Pixie, hope you are feeling better x

Hi Anne hope you're feeling OK and enjoyed your takeaway last night. Mmmm how I miss a good chinese takeaway....

Ali - hope the new underwear does the trick  good luck 

Donkey - are you testing today or is it tomorrow? lots of luck x

Kate - hope you got a good nights kip 

Hello everyone else, Ally, Natasha, Nix, Miranda, Kazzie, Sam, Laura, Juicy, Beach, Allegra, Nikki, Purple and anyone else I have missed off (sorry if I have)

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

me again

Can someone advise me if this is normal, I mentioned I had trapped and wind and constipation like symptoms last wednesday after EC, I am still suffering!! I am going to the toilet as regular as I normally do but its just real agony when I do, I am breaking out in sweats with the pain, it just seems a little strange that I am still suffering today 5 days after and am a bit concerned it might be something else seeing as I am able to go to the loo. Has anyone else experienced similar after EC?  

Z


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Ali, I just saw your post about the price increase. OMG!, how much is it now?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Züri said:


> me again
> 
> Can someone advise me if this is normal, I mentioned I had trapped and wind and constipation like symptoms last wednesday after EC, I am still suffering!! I am going to the toilet as regular as I normally do but its just real agony when I do, I am breaking out in sweats with the pain, it just seems a little strange that I am still suffering today 5 days after and am a bit concerned it might be something else seeing as I am able to go to the loo. Has anyone else experienced similar after EC?
> 
> Z


Hi Zuri

If you're using pessaries such as Cyclogest these can give you wind and bloating. If you're very worried I would call your clinic and speak to them if only to put your mind at rest. You need to stay calm and relaxed and if you're uncomfortable and in pain you'll only worry.

Good luck  

Rachel x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi rachel

Thanks for replying. I am using pessaries but diff brand, haven't read the leaflets because not in English but it's useful to know that this might be causing the problem, I'm not stressed about it it's just bloody painful  

Thanks again for the reply

Z x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Back again

This morning I had to do an injection which doc said would aid implantation, the injection is called decapeptyl - i have just searched on the web to see what it is but it just keeps coming up for men with prostate cancer and womens with endometriosis and says in a few articles not to be taken if pregnant! anyway has anyone else had to do this jab two days after ET?

Not concerned just interested as to what it is

Z x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

10.10am and I am not in my PJs! Result! However I went to bed at 6pm yesterday for a quick snooze and woke up at midnight!!! Then fell asleep again around 1am, what going on 

Ali - 1 get ECWM 2-3 before I ovulate and it dries up pretty much as soon as I ovulate. Please pm your email address re article.

Sam - Dr Gorgy also does IVF. BTW they can transfer up to 3 embryos in Spain!

Zuri - it's probably the cyclogest, make sure you are drinking of water and you might want to call the clinic just in case.

Kazzie - please pm your email address, would your DP consider TESA to improve the chances of getting good sperm?

Anne - re vits I would add Q10 to Natasha's list. How are you hun? And Jason?

Welcome Luce - you are definetely in the right place! Would you consider going abroad? Extract from article on Oestrongen Priming (protocol for poor rsponders) 'if each egg has its own potential to develop normally prior IVF failure even in the face of an elevated FSH level or low follicle numbers should not be used to deny future treatments. *Rather is is a sign that more careful consideration of the stimulation protocol is warranted'*


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Fell aseep on sofa at about 10 last night dh woke me at half 12 to go bed   Feel a lot better this morning but im on the wagon as from tomoz, well have got a little jd left in the bottle and its looking lonely so may have to finish off tonight.

Zuri - i had bloating cramps and constipation when using the pessaries hunny, and that was using up the front bum!  Cant answer the implantation injection hunny.  I never did this one but would be willing to give it go if it mite help.  Trouble with looking stuff up on internet hun is that if its a drug used specifically for certain things it wont give u the answers, have u tried putting in the drug name and then perhaps ivf or implantation?  

Hi miss luce - glad you found us, this is the place to be.  Yes petal try the lister, they have given me a 10% chance of success and at least they are willing to see you and listen to you.  Dont give up hunny  

Ali - good luck for today hunny, i thought u always got the ewcm just before ovulation   Best of british for later sweetheart  

Hi jackeen - how are u petal? 

Angel keep    hunny, it aint over yet.  Keeping my fingers for you petal 

Back later girlies for more personals

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

My DP just asked me 'Don't you think you spend too much time on that site?' to which I replied 'would you prefer it if spoke to you about fertility instead?' reply 'no'. That was the end of that conversation


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Kate, glad you had a good nights sleep, I went to bed around 8 when hubby put the xbox on. Only got one tv  anyway woke at 12.30 dissorientared and then had a restless night as had gone to sleep far too early. Thanks for the info, I am doing the pessaries in front bottom too  will google a bit more re that drug, it certainly is reassuring that whatever it is it is hopefully doing some good!

Bored again this morning, hubby still in bed again and it's almost noon! 

X


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nikki - that'll teach him!  Next time, remind him about the TESE!!  

Kate - I know it is expected to get EWCM before ovulation - I was just worried as there was copious amounts yesterday so it may be too late by tonight!   

Zuri - cant help, although i think that higher levels of progesterone can make you windy.  

Jackeen - the price rises are small - not everything has gone up, just the main procedures it seems.  What are you having done and I will prepare you a quote!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sam - forgot to mention, why don't you post your immune results here (investigations & immunology) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 or maybe ask the girls on the multiple cycles thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171838.60 who are very knowledgable

Good morning Zuri 

Ali - sent you article


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Ali – you get the trigger shot to ‘release’ the egg at the right time.  It is HCG the same hormone that is released by the body when you are pregnant and is detected on the pee test.  It fools your body into being pregnant and leaves your body at approx 1000iu a day.  So it will have left your body in 6 ½ days.  I had 15000 units so it took 15 days to leave my body ( I had it on Thurs 15th Jan).  If you test too early you can get a false positive as it measuring the trigger shot rather than any HCG produced by a pregnancy.
Hope that makes sense! .
I had loads of EWCM towards the end of stimming.  I read that it’s absolutely fine and you haven’t ovulated early, don’t worry.  Good luck today.

Alegria – hope your pamper day was relaxing

Purple – good luck for tomorrow

Angel – good luck for tomorrow

Pixie – hope you are feeling better.  Have you made an appt at the doctor?

Miss Luce welcome – I’m not at the Lister but the girls are huge fans

Zuri – OTD (pee test from clinic) is Tuesday, however I shall let you girls into a secret.  I have a blood test form from my GP.  I am going to get the blood test tomorrow.  No-one knows, it gives DH and some time alone with the result in private.

I’m just waiting for my groceries to be delivered – I only have enough milk for one more cup of tea

Have a good day
Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Donkey     good luck, routing for you x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey - thank you for answering my queries.  That makes perfect sense.  Am   for you and DH tomorrow with your sneaky blood test.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Donkey!! good idea re giving yourself some time before the OTD. Fingers crossed fro you x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks beachy, ali and zuri.
I am def feeling a bit queasy and have backache this morning   .  But I know that could also be AF.  I'm getting so scared. xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Donkey - Good luck hun


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

donk - when you say getting the results for private time.... i assume we're included!   

OMG - uts just started snowing here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ah.. baby wking back in a tick


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ali - don't worry about the EWCM. In fact my clinic says that lots of it indicates that the follies are maturing and a very good sign. Ovulation usually happens roughly 36 hours after the trigger shot. I see that Donkey has already answered your query on that. Sounds like you are all set for tonight   and hope that DP is in top form too! We are rooting for you, and hoping this is the month for you.

Zuri - I too experienced bloating and wind after EC (in my last cycle). I was also in a lot of pain because of that.  And also like the others mentioned those are common side effects of progesterone. Just checked again on my leaflet and its on top of the side effects list. 

Donkey - You're testing tomorrow? Are you doing the blood test on NHS or privately? The last time my GP wrote out HCG blood test for me, it took about 4 days for the results, so I didn't even bother going this time round. Totally understand leaving some time for you and DH.   

Nikki - loved how you shut DH up.    Do they really want to know about changes to CM  

Beachgirl - Good moning!

Kaz - So you're in the 2ww too. Hope its not driving you too  . I know what you mean about the BFP being elusive on perfect cycles and all that, but at the same time smooth cycles ofetn do end up with a BFP and yours can be one of those. So just hang on in there, and hopefully we'll be able to help you through this crazy time.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Donkey - Laura is right, I assume we're included in your private circle?? Backache is a good sign.   for you.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, forgot to add that I haven't as yet done the HPT. Was dying to go to the loo in the morning and couldn't find the HPT fast enough  . I buried it at the back of the closet to avoid seeing it all the time and then couldn't get to it when I needed it  . So I guess will have to wait a few hours without drinking too much liquid and try this evening. Spotting still hasn't stopped and now streaks of red, so really scared


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

You girls are def included in the private circle.  

Angel it is NHS but I asked my GP and he said I should get the results in a few hours  
I'm   for your test  

xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Angel and Donkey - all the best     this bit is so difficult isn't it?


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Bobbi what a pleasant suprise! Long may it continue.
We are renovating our house and my standard reply when anyone asks is " have you seen the state of our house, do you think that's a fit place for a baby?"  and they have to agree with me.
DH has said tho as soon as I get a bfp he promises he will put some stair banisters up  

xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Bobbi "think I peaked yesterday"     yeah those 4min runs are a real killer! Glad you had a good time at the party and the hags left you alone

Angel - OMG you are so restrained - i'd have peed in my hand if i'd had to keep some to test with   

Donkey - great that you have a nice GP who will do the test for you and give you a same day result  

Zuri - i know a few people have said it now but just for further reassurance it is almost def the pessaries that are causing the wind and cramps - it should pass in a few days but if not give your clinic a call. I have had decapeptyl before but not after ET for implantation - i had it as my downregger on a LP and also on my last cycle on SP i had it on day 1 - think as i recall it is an intramuscular jab in the bott

Nikki -   

Kazzie - 2 follicles is great but ignore the nurse there's no pressure on you at all, maybe she was trying to be positive and it just came out wrong  

well i've just got up - stayed up til 2 watching a film in bed, had lovely sleep in my huge bed with noone else in it (except ted of course), i washed all the sheets yesterday so it was lovely and clean and soft and i put lavender on my pillows - woke up at 9.30am and decided i was so cosy so watched another crappy romcom film in bed, was considering venturing over to whole food market with a friend but have decided to stay in instead, looks a bit chilly out and i'm very warm and cosy.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey - the lengths you have to go to eh, to get DH to do some DIY


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, 4 pages already    

bobbi that's fab that you had a good time last night - you deserved it    .  I was going to suggest the multiple cyclers thread to Sam too,  the ladies on that thread are amazing.  And Lukey has also had an EP protocol before I think so may be able to share some info on that.  I am finding it all fascinating as well as the info from Nikki re IM.  

Nikki, your consultation sounded fab, about as different from Zuri's clinic as you could get!  Is that a definite plan now (Gorgy + cycle at IM).  Did I miss when you are starting, sorry if so 

Pixie hope you are feeling better today, that must have given you a fright.  Everyone else has said what I was going to re checking iron levels xx

Anyone heard from Lainey?  Just wondering if she is due to fly to Turkey this week?  Hope the snow does not affect flights 

Donkey, Angel, Zuri     - I can't say anything else to make the waiting easier, I know  
and Kazzie    for you too - perhaps that nurse had a good feeling for you and couldn't help expressing it - I think it's a good omen!
Ali - good move with the undies - hope they turn out to be lucky ones  
sorry you can't see my bump yet, don't know why that is but if it helps, when I arrived at my parents' yesterday, my Mum exclaimed - 'ooh there's just so much of you' !!!  My boobs are shockingly large to be fair and my sister insisted on debating whether I'd be an H or a J cup when BFing...

Beach - hope you are warmly wrapped up in Scarborough!

lots of love to everyone xx

ooh Natasha's just posted - sounds like you came up with a good scheme to prevent your friend inviting herself over to watch all your DVDs with you, nice one.  I am just about to buy myself a luxurious new pillow, might get some lavender drops too, sounds lovely!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats interesting Natasha that you had it for downregging, i had to do it in my tummy. Sounds like you are having a proper lazy sunday Natasha, I am tackling a HUGE pile of ironing that has accumulated for about 4 weeks!! EEK!! was going to go for a walk and get some fresh air but its bitter out and snowing quote heavy! Good to know it probably because of the pessaries but I am in agony when going for a number two, sorry tmi!! 

Bobbi - good result at your party, people have stopped asking us a long time ago, I assume they all are guessing anyway, well the ones that don't know

Angel is your test day today? you are being very restrained with the tests, do you not have to go to the clinic for a blood test? I have to go for a blood test for a result - not sure if I'll be able to resist testing though beforehand, going to try and not to - I hate pregnancy tests anyway!

Right back to the ironing and tennis

x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Angel - Good luck, keeping all crossed for you


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ali - meant to say - dont worry about the cold sores thing - was just asking sam as there can be a link with herpes virus (simplex virus-1 and simplex virus-2) and elevated and cytotoxic NK cells.

Anne - how're you doing sweets?  

zuri - ironing!!!! errr no!!! sit down and watch the tennis!! step away from the ironing board immediately!!!! PUPOs do not do ironing - can everyone back me up here please!

Hi Juicy


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Natasha - sounds like you are having a heavenly weeked. Think I might just go back to bed and watch a DVD too. Its absolutely freezing out there.  



natasha6 said:


> Angel - OMG you are so restrained - i'd have peed in my hand if i'd had to keep some to test with


TBH, I think its fear rather than restrained. In my previous cycles and even before starting any tx, I've used so many HPTs and never once seen even a faint line. I'm not sure if I can handle more of that. Seriously this morning was comical, and I was bursting so couldn't search for the HPT for a minute longer. Anyway have got it out and in the bathroom now, so no excuses any more. I've got a clearblue digital 

Bobbi - glad they all left you alone and you managed to have a good time. Thanks for your text hun.  I guess you not going out is a blessing in a way. It really is freezing out there. Not sure if I want to step out at all. Meal in the evening sounds good. Are they close friends that you can have a relaxing conversation with?

Juicy - Love your bump pic. Its so cute.

Donkey - Lets hope we both get some good news. How are you feeling? Had any more queasiness?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Zuri - I can't remember the last time I did some ironing, I simply don't buy anything that needs it!

Juicy - Yes I think it is most likely, but will have to have to talk again to Dr Gorgy on Wednesday and also seeing Dr Armstrong at the Portland on Friday. Plan is to cycle April/May tbc.

bobbi - have sent you article, glad your party went well and hope you enjoy tonight!

Natasha - yes love fresh sheets too. Indulged in a goose down set a few weeks ago, it's just heaven, well worth the money spent, my DP thinks it's like returning to the womb


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

I back Natasha - PUPOs are absolutely not allowed to do anything!!! Especially ironing, yuck!

I have been trying to get up and clean the kitchen and bathrooms but seeing as I still haven't done a test and therefore technically still a PUPO, I'm going to listen to Natasha and put my feet up and relax.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Zuri - yep, defo NO IRONING. NO NO NO!   

Natasha - i was just coming on to quote what I said to you yesterday as I now have a cold sore coming on my chin!   TYPICAL!  

Off now to the car wash and may treat it to a vacuum.  I shouldn't be so lazy - should get my vacuum cleaner outside and do it but I cant be bothered to fight with all the extension leads etc


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ali - I hope you mean valet and not vacuum?!!  car hoovering is not going to get you in the mood  

no ironing for anyone today please!  esp not PUPO people!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ali - i used to get cold sores all the time, really badly too - past few years though i now only get 1 tiny one a year now, even taking the l'arginine which triggers them i still dont get any, strange really. Anyway i find the compeed coldsore patches absolutely brill - stops it hurting straight away, alost totally hides it and stops it ever going into a scab so only lasts a couple of days..go get yourself from, you can get them in any chemist

Going to settle down for Trial and Retribution triple bill i think.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Now you all tell me! well you are all too late I have finished after 2 hours!! Also can someone please explain how you can buy clothes  that don't need ironing!? one of my friends says this to me and I just have no concept of clothes that don't need ironing! plus i have all hubbys work shirts to do! anyway was a relief to do something, have been so bored past few days sitting around doing zilch, had to get off my fat a rse eventually


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Juicy/Bobbi - i THINK the thing about the lavender is that you shouldnt put any essential oils on your skin - ie cant dab onto skin neat or use diluted in massage oils or in bath/shower gels/moisturisers etc - i dont think its a problem to smell them - such as in a scented candle or a couple of drops on corner of pillow but double check that.

Zuri - i'm with Nikki - none of my clothes need ironing either - DHs shirts are the only thing that get ironed in our house but i get the cleaner to do that


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Natasha - don;t think I can quite warrant a cleaner    live in a small apartment and only have about 40% work to do a week! so have no excuse!!

Getting back to non ironed clothes what about t-shirt type tops and jeans? hate jeans un ironed they go all hard - hmm need to really think about this I iron EVERYTHING apart from undies - i blame my mother - she used to iron my knickers!!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Zuri i ron everything too except for undies   but my mum has done all my ironing whilst I've been PUPO  

Natasha - clean bed linen mmmm, especially when you have just shaved your legs.  I've told DH that when I am queen I am going to have clean bed linen EVERY DAY!  
xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Zuri - ironing jeans??! cant say i do that, i live in jeans and tshirts and i never iron any of it - i use lots of fabric softener and my clothes def arent hard - how does ironing make clothes soft?? i only work 15-20hrs a week but still make DH get a cleaner - i have cleaning, except washing, i dont mind that and i dont get cleaner to do that, i do it all by myself!

Donkey - ooohhh yes, and only use it once too, then throw it away as the ultimate in frivolity


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Natasha - very decedant  
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wanted to wish Ali good luck for today hun    

Purple- Good luck for your appt tomorrow  

Angel-    

Nat- Hi hun   Your weekend sounds lovely. I love nice clean sheets  

Kate- You are a lovely neighbour  

Zuri- Seriously, no ironing for you Mrs  



    Ally, Pix, Nikki2008, Sam, Donkey, Lainey, LJ, Luce, jackeen, Bobbi, Nix, NikkiW, Laura, Miranda, Missy, Juicy, Rachel, Alegs, Fishy, Beachy, Pops, Tracey, Kazzie

Feeling a bit off colour today, keep feeling faint like I'm gonna pass out at any minute  

Oooh, it's started to snow  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Natasha I am jealous! do you have a big house though?  I use fabric softener too but jeans still come out a bit hard.

Donkey - very lucky having your mum do it all, got no one over here that could offer to do anything like that

excuse me while I go and get my violin out


Edit: Hello Anne - sorry to hear you're feeling off colour, hope its nothing serious, it could be the effects of the GE and also the stress of dealing with the past few days - look after yourself x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

Laura hon -  sorry to hear about your nana   Hope you're ok hon and MIL isn't getting to you too badly.

Zuri - STEP AWAY FROM THE IRON!!!  Give those embies a chance to settle in before you start faffing around with housework!

Angel and Donkey - Good luck for testing    

Sam - did you have any joy posting your immune results on the immunes board?  I hope they gave you some info to help set your mind at rest. And don't forget, the whole point of testing for this stuff is so you can do something about it. Sometimes (usually just before having to fork out 300 odd quid for repeat immunes!) I have to remind myself of that, but it's true!  And remember the words from that research that Nikki2008(I think) posted - it's all about using the right protocol!

Ali - good luck with the BMS...  I hope you guys can maybe make up.....?   

Juicy/Bobby - hang on will dig out my ZW book and see what she says about Lavender oil but I think Tash is right, it's just you shouldn't apply directly to your skin...  Not sure tho, so will check it out and post again

God sorry no more persos have lost the plot and been distracted due to DH being a proper @sshole today. He promised he'd cook Sunday dinner when we did the shopping yesterday, so I was looking forward to a break, he went round choosing stuff to buy for the occasion having complained that I bought eff all when I did the shopping the day before, then this morning, he settles in to watch the tennis. I walked all the way accross town to the one shop that opens on a Sunday in this godforsaken town to buy eggs and milk to make the pancakes he'd asked for from yesterday. It's now 2.45 pm, the tennis is finished and he's [email protected] around. But when I said, "so are you still cooking today then" it's all "I don't know what to cook" and other bullsh1t. Then when I got irritated about that he starts fr1gging guilt-tripping me and saying I don't have to cook at all if I don't feel like it. Ever.  I never said I didn't want to cook or even that I minded it. I just got p155ed off cos he said he was gonna do it and now I've decided I'm going to do a detox so I'm gonna be on a liquid diet for the week, he's changed his mind so I've got to cook food I can't even bloody well eat.  Am tempted to tell him well good you can cook your own ****** dinner every ****** night when you come home at 9 o'clock from now on then.  @sshole!

Sorry for the rant, am quite possibly overreacting but am p155ed off at the stroppiness and the speed with which he switched the whole thing round and made out I was complaining about having to cook all the time!  FFS!!!    

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nix - men    

Ehm yes my DP's shirts need ironing but I he irons them   ironing jeans   oh that mother of yours has a lot to answer for!  

Anne - sorry you are not feeling great


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh dear Nix sorry to hear you and hubby are tearing strips off each other, me and hubby in same boat too past couple of days, is now turned to silence and we haven't spoke yet today!! men!! pain in the a rse!

Hope you make up with him soon and just make him a liquid dinner too he'll soon wish he'd cooked 

x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nix - rant away hun.    how do they do that turning around thing anyway?! its the principle isnt it! why are you doing detox? what detox you doing? Jason Vale?

zuri - no, live in a 2 bed flat   and i cant even manage that - when we move (if anyone ever buys our flat - cant believe its been on the market for 9 mths now - its a really nice flat too, honestly!) and live in bigger house am going to have to demand a housekeeper - high maintenance? me??


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Jesus Natasha you must have a really soft husband!!  when we lived in the UK we had a 4 bed 3 story old dusty victorian house and it took me years of persuasion for hubby to eventually let me get a cleaner for 3 hours every 2 weeks! i occasionally took ironing to a local ironing place too but since moving here and having much less work and only a small 2 bed flat then I wouldn't even dare ask!! our flat is pretty much floor to ceiling windows all around and I am desperate to get someone in to clean them - been here 3 years and they've never been cleaned   no way am i tackling them


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Natasha - you are an inspiration to all of us  

Don't know what's wrong with me today, burnt bacon this morning (well more of a cremation really), tuna pasta tuned out a bit watery and when making tea I almost poured hot water into my glass of red wine. No I did not start drining this morning, honest, just one glass with lunch...and another one right now


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies 

Anne - hope ur feeling better hunny, its snowning here too now   I have sent dh out to fill me car for me cos im having a lazy afternoon now.  

Nix - defo with u on the men thing hun, dh has been promising to do ironing for 3 weeks has it been done...... no!  Promised to hoover through the house while i was out yesterday did he do it ...no!  Then he promised to cook dinner as friends were coming to dinner..........u know what the answer is. He drives me b loody mad sometimes  

Angel and donkey     for u both hope u both get a bfp   

Natasha i would love a cleaner hun, epsecially one that does the hoovering and ironing.  

Ali - good luck for later hunny, enjoy urself 

Bobbi - we dont really need a cleaner hunny, its just that dh is a lazy sod, always has the time to help everyone else, but never no time to help me..........and theres ALWAYS ALWAYS SOME PITHERING LAME EXCUSE 

Zuri - hunny u should still be sat with ur feet up relaxing not doing housework  

Sorry ladies, ive lost the plot myself now 

A big hello to beachy, laurab, miranda, fishy, purple, ally, becka, tracey, steph, missy, missluce, sam, natasha, nikki, elinor, juicy, lucy ane everyone else.  Think i mite have a short nap for half an hour.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nix - You are just too nice. Why do you have to cook separate meals from him. He can either have whatever you are having, or make his own dinner.   

Nikki -   you sure you haven't finished a bottle of wine already? Oh well, its Sunday and so its allowed.  

Anne - thanks hun. You take care of yourself. The emotional stress also takes its toll. 

Kate -   enjoy your nap


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Kazzie – Your PUPO too!   Lets hope it’s clomid twins.  I know what you mean, and understand you are trying to stay as neutral as possible...I think this is a good plan – but hope you get a big happy surprise!

Purple – good luck for your appointment tomorrow.    

Natasha – your evening sounds puuurrrffffect.  Makes me want to go and change my sheets right now, put some lavender on my pillow and curl up.  Maybe with a nice cup of rooibos tea. 

Ali – Glad to hear you fancied yourself in your new sexy lingerie hon   good luck, keep us posted on all the details. If possible, see if you can persuade DP to do the deed more than once.  Try opening with “Good morning - wanna play wakey wakey hide the snakey?” 
Re the donor sperm, if I were you, I’d take the frozen sample from DP\exDP, and then you can decide later if you want to use it or go donor sperm. At least this way you have the option.   


Nikki – Thanks Nikki, Can I ask why you’ve chosen Barcelona specifically? Is it because of IMSI?

Donkey – good luck for tomorrow.  Really really   it’s a BFP for you!   

Anne – awful that your not feeling well today hon.    You've been through so much, you need to collapse and let yourself relax. Can you lie under a duvet and watch lots of TV or DVDs?  I LOVE Entourage, but I agree it’s very blokey.  My DH thinks it’s like Sex In the City for boys.  We just finished Season 5 last night, DH is a super geek and so he downloads everything.


Angel – Hang in there. Do you really want to do a HPT?  These are not words of wisdom from me, I know I couldn’t resist.    

Ally - I know your keeping low key to yourself to stay sane, which is a really good plan - I'd do exactly the same if I were you. Just wanted you to know we are all thinking of you, and     for your scan tomorrow.  You always have so much love and support for us when we need you.       

Missy - good luck for you too. I think your scan is tomorrow also.        Really     it's a positive result for you.

Juicy  - I can see your beautiful purple bump! You look fab!

Lainey -     Hope you can get to Turkey safe and sound.  And hope you can access the web somewhere to keep us updated. xx

Nix – thanks for that.  How come your repeat immunes are £300quid – it was £750 at the ARGC... is there somewhere cheaper?  Natasha was a big help on the immunes  .  I’m going to try to speak to someone about it tomorrow – it’s really got me down though.  Sorry your DH is being an @rse.  Can you buy some frozen pies \ meals or something and stick them in the freezer? It's not for me, but I think a lot of guys don't care if they have a microwaved dinner covered in some kind of horrid sauce.  Do it for this week and focus on yourself while your detoxing, if anything it may just make him appreciate your good cooking!


The problem for me with about doing something about immunes, is it will likely be humira, which you do before an IVF cycle. There is not much point in my doing humira as I’m still ttc – with the help of herbs, acu, dhea and a zillion other suppliments.  Anyway, I’m going to take in on board, talk to the ARGC and hopefully to Dr Gorky at some point, then make a decision.  I am intending to do IVF in April if I don’t get pregnant again – I’m thinking that as I’ve been told enough times that IVF is unlikely to work for me, and my Chinese doctor did get me pregnant in November , I’ll stick with her for a bit longer. Trust me if I thought I had a higher chance with IVF I'd have started it last year.  When April comes, I’m hoping to have enough info to be in a position to decide between The Lister, or Estrogen Priming somewhere overseas, likely at a clinic that does immunes too.

Nix my DH is being painful too.  My DH is super stressed about work at the moment, I can’t talk to him about anything right now. He’s been parked in front of the tennis all day too.  Thank god I’ve got a bunch of wonderful girlfriends over to chat too today – btw that’s this crew!

I didn’t sleep well last night, had a bad fertility dream, woke up and couldn’t get back to sleep for hours. Woke with such a heavy heart and couldn’t bring myself to do anything yet today – I’ve been feeling this way for days now.   I have to say catching up with you girls has helped to lift my spirits a bit! 

I think I’d feel a lot better if my AF would just come back, like at least I had another cycle to start.  Please please come back AF!!!  I’m trying to tell myself it’s only gone because I was off the herbs and acupuncture for a month over Christmas, and now I need to settle down again. Hoping that's all it is. xxx

Hello to Kate, Bobbi, Beach, LittleJen, Laura, Steph, Mir, Popsi, Luce, Jo M, Tracey and any other ladies I may have forgotten.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Right he's just apologised. Fortunately for him!  Still fuming tho, need an hour or so to calm down again...

Forgot to say before to Ann - tell the Lister to KYA re the charge for the follow-up call, cheeky !  And I would also have a word re the insensitivity of sending that bill immediately after the failure.  The ARGC makes you settle up on the day of EC and then will call you for a credit card payment for the extra if they go to blasts which is much better IMO. I'd much rather get it all out of the way first than add insult to injury by having a bloody great bill land on your doormat days after such bad news....

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nikki - keep up the good work and then you can tell DH you need a cook!!

Sam - just read ur post - the repeat immunes at ARGC is only £310 because they only test the TNFs and not the whole lot again - re ur tx for raised immunes, i think it would be steroids and ivig to bring down your CD19+/CD5+ - not sure if you would have to do the humira as the T1/T2 only slightly raised. Presume you've done an HPT by the way??


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Natasha -   no problem 

Sam - just pm'd you. IM simply because they have a good reputation and I like the idea of cycling abroad, but IMSI is a strong factor as well, it's not actually that expensive (so they say although they have not finalised price yet, Chania on Crete charges €200).


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

oops, forgot to say, yes Tash it's the Jason Vale thing. With all that wheatgrass and spirulina it's gotta be a good thing, right?!

Sorry Sam, missed your post, was so busy having a tantrum! Yes, as Tash says it was 300 odd cos it was just a part of the test (cytokines) and not the whole lot.  at the suggestion of frozen meals - did you not know my DH is French?  He would have a nervous breakdown if I chucked a meat pie at him and told him to reheat it in the microwave!  He is a total food snob!!! I canhear it now "ouh lala I am not eating zat!!"  They're all like that over here.  Presenting your DH with ready meals is probably grounds for divorce here   

xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Natasha - thanks for clarifying that! Oh yes I've done several HPTs....  I never really thought they would be positive though, as for most of the month I was on one side of the planet and DH on the other!  Was kind of hoping to avoid the IVIG.  Not that I know "anything" about it, it just sounds scarey.  Basically, I'm a just upset that i have another issue to deal with  on top of the whole potential lack of eggs \ POF caper. I'd very much like to put my head in the sand on this one and go with one of the "oh I don't believe in immunes" clinics. I know I can't do that though.

Nikki - I'm warming to the idea of cycling abroad too.  I think it would be a hassle, but it's the different protocols that are attracting me. Hoping to get some comparable success rates out of them before I give it my all.

Nix - My DH is French too - one of the reasons I suggested it  . It may make him appreciate your cooking. Glad DH has apologised.  Try to get over it, I think we all underestimate how much pressure infertility puts on our relationships.  I know with my it's always under the surface - I bet I'm a pain to live with right now.

Right, I'm going to the gym. Doubtful I'll do much, maybe a 10min fast walk on the treadmill?

LOL
Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I haven't quiet made it to the gym yet....soon.

I loved the article Nikki. It is by the SIRM, and is the detailed article describing their findings from the study I posted a few days ago. 137 women, all poor responders. The success rate was 35%, (or 37%), I think it offers a lot of hope for women with FSH >9, or who have had previous unexplained poor response. They found it also improves egg quality as well as numbers.  

They only had 7 women in the study with diminished ovarian reserve, defined as AFC<5, and of those 1 had an ongoing pregnancy or 14%.  

I typed out the protocol so you could all read it and compare to what you have been on. As this was study was completed in 2006, they may have tweaked their protocol between then an now. 

Estrogen Priming Protocol used in 2006 study SIRM 
1. pill 1 to 3 weeks, 

2. last 5 to 7 days GnRH antagonist (lupron0.5mg/per day) overlapping the pill

3. Stopped with onset of period

4. CD2 - low dose 0.125mg GnRH antagonist

5. Estradiol valerate, 2 mg, was given intramuscularly every 3 days for two doses (Note: not oral, reasons given in study)

6. Estrogen suppositories were used to maintain the endometrium until at least one follicle measured
15 mm.

7. Follicular development was then stimulated using recombinant FSH in initial doses of 600 or 750 IU/day, decreasing to 225 IU/day after 5 days.  (Note: Found min 600FSH better than 450 for these women, felt the risk of OHSS was neglible for these PRs)

8. After the first 2 days, hMG at 75 IU/day was substituted for the 75 IU/day of recombinantFSH. 

9. Transvaginal ultrasound monitoring began after 7 days of stimulation. The average patient needed 13 days of stimulation before hCG administration.

Enjoy!
Sam


----------



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Seen a few posts on here recently re. Estrogen Priming Protocol. I recently did this with SIRM in New York. Didn't work for me, same poor response as with other protocols (boo hiss). Anyway, I have full details of the protocol I followed in calender form in a word document. If anyone is interested in it send me a message and I'll email it to you (unless I can attach word documents on here??)

Cheers

Dimsum


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Dimsum,

it would be great if you could send it to us!  You can't attach word documents, but you can cut and paste from word into a post though.  It would be great if we knew a little more about you too - you can edit your profile, and add things in your signature.  I found this helps - it's so hard to keep up with everyone!

Sam xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi team PR

Just caught up on all your chatting over the last couple of days.

Anne.  I hope you feel a better.  I would def refuse to pay for a 10 min phone call.  a full follow up appointment is included in your tx and as the follow ups rarely last that long I'm sure the phone call shoudl count as part of the follow up.  I wonder if the invoice is automatically triggered and if you question it they will waive it.

Donkey.  I have everything crossed for a BFP tomorrow.   
Angel.  Is your test day today or tomorrow - I saw your post about not finding he hpt quick enough this morning.

Ally.  well done on the exercise.

I weighed myself yesterday and I have lost half a stone on my diet - I am a shade under 11st which I haven't been for ages.  I am def going to keep it up.  Haven't managed much exercise though.

Sam.  Sorry to hear of you getting results you don't understand fully.  I hope you get some answers soon.  Thanks for all your research

Nix.  I hope you and DH are OK now.  Men are just so ignorant sometimes.

On the aromatherapy oils.  There are very few you really can't use in pregnacy - I think they are black pepper, Clary Sage (unless you want to bring on labour) and a couple of others that aren't all that common.  I think lavendar is about one of the only ones you can use neat on your skin.

Anne.  On the vits, Marilyn Grenville and Zita do a male one that has everything you need.  You can't get them many places though.  I think I got them online.

Nikki.  I'm glad your consult went well.

Purple.  I hope yours goes as well tomorrow.

Ali.  I hope the BMS went (or goes if you haven't already done it) well.

Kazzie.  Good luck

Laura.  I was really sorry to hear about your Nan   

Miranda 

Pixie 

Missy.  Good luck

Zuri.  Cyclogest def gives trapped wind but I'm not sure about the severe pain when having a number 2.

Bobbi.  Glad all was OK at the party

Hi to everyone else I have missed


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Tracey!  it was so nice to meet you last week
Hope Max had a fabbo birthday on Friday xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello again!  Just thought I'd better post again to say me and DH are fine now! Was just me overreacting to him being a bit of a kn0b - I should have just laughed at him!  It was so petty that I wouldn't normally have posted about it at all except I happened to be halfway thru a post when it kicked off!  We're fine, no sulks at all    The fact that he did cook the main course and I've just made chocolate bread pudding might have something to do with that   Especially as he's gonna get to scoff most of it! I can have a bit tonight but tomorrow I start my detox...    

By the way, I've been poring thru my ZW book and can't find the reference to Lavender oil   Will keep looking and post when I find it!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nix - glad to hear you and DH are all sorted, chocolate bread pudding sounds absolutely yum!! I've just had my spirulina and wheatgrass powders drink - freakin disgusting!! want a slice of your pud to make the taste go away


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Juicy - I can't wait to see your bump pic after your description!! 

Ali - I hope everything went really well today honey - hope the undies did the business! I really hope you are okay  

Sam - I can't believe that you have immune issues too, I know NOTHING about those so cannot really offer any advice but I am sure the others will do/ have done. I will gladly drag you out for walks but I tend to do very early in the morning and at weekends, not sure those suit? You are right I am laying a little low, my scan is on Tuesday and up until today I hadn't had so much as a twinge so was trying to stay very focused and not come on here whining and worrying. I am sorry not to have been here but I feel really quite tired today so haven't really had the energy to get online. I am sorry about AF, I understand SO much how upsetting that is but it will come honey it really really will, lets try and have a chat tomorrow  

Anne - honey pie - so sorry you are feeling unwell, must be the stress of it all, you are probably completely run down. Have you been eating since your horrible disappointment? Please look after yourself little'n  

Pix - sweetness are you feeling better, you and Anne sound like you have a similar thing maybe??  

Bobbi -   you cracked me up with your 4 minute block run, I completely empathise with that feeling, this exercise thing is quite a new thing to me and I am feeling a bit like I am falling off the wagon, eaten so much toast today and that is a slippery slope, I then feel sluggish so don't exercise, then sit on sofa craving carbs!! Just downed my dinner (lovely chicken soup with Gruyere on toast  ) and now craving the Christmas chocolate money left hanging around.... you can seriously all stop being impressed by my healthy lifestyle now!! 

Tracey - well done on your diet, that is brilliant, you must feel great and it really helps keep the motivation to move forward doesn't it. I really thought I would be able to carry my healthy thing all the way through tx but I am feeling that my hormones are making me eat all the crap again, better get back on the healthy thing tomorrow  

Nix - sorry about DH, glad all is good now though   Enjoy the treats tonight - detox is tomorrow you need sustenance tonight!! 

Nikki - thank you very much for the Estrogen priming info x

Natasha - loving the sound of your lazy weekend, its lovely having the place to yourself occasionally isn't it xxxx

Missy - masses of luck for tomorrow hon     

I am so sorry no more personals just now I am exhausted as I have been pretty active this tx, and I need to rest now. I actually went out last night with friends!! OMG can you believe it, out with friends!! I ended up having to jack up in the loos but I knew that it could be done as Tracey did it a while ago so I thought I would follow her lead and be brave!! Was a breeze, dinner was lovely and it was good because it stopped me brooding about lack of twinges (have had hardly any  ) Not going to brood now either, no point, only 2 more sleeps and I will know for sure what is going on in there....

Love you all xxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

evening all!

popped in to see if Angel has tested yet - sounds like a frustrating morning!! I go for bloods at the hospital on Friday am - then just have to wait until after 12 to phone for the result. Usually that is the most frustrating part - either it is engaged, or you get through and are put onto an ansaphone, or you get to speak to an actual person and have to phone back later because there has been some hold up at the lab... Am planning to take the afternoon off work, since otherwise I will be in pieces! everything crossed for you Angel -    !!

Donkey - good luck for tomorrow (and I hope the gp is right about speed of results).   that you get the right result.

Ali - hope the trip to la Senza will be worth it!!     

Natasha - nice clean sheets - I'm jealous! But at least my mum did the ironing when she was visiting, so I think I can manage to change the bed (but as am still on 2ww might leave it till the weekend - lazy or what?). 

Zuri - have never understood the whole need to iron stuff, my reaction to my mum ironing everything was to go the other way completely and never bother. But if it makes you feel better, then go ahead!! I say use the 2ww to do what you like and leave whatever you don't - make the most of it! 

Anne - hope you feel better soon. I suppose it is not surprising that you feel physically rough after everything you have been through. sending    .

Nix - I shouldn't offer any advice to people about partners, being single and all, but I think the frozen food option sounds a good one - you could even make the offer 'would you like me to get in some frozen meals for you or do you want to support me in my detox and have a week of this healthy liquid diet??' Can pretty much guess what the response will be! And if French men are fussy about their food (one of my sisters is married to an Italian - they have a similar response to frozen/fast/ anything other than mother's food) you can always point out that none of their gallic genes prevent them from actually doing the bl**dy cooking themselves!! Maybe it's no surprise I am single....

Ally - hope you are doing well.  

Pixie - hope you're feeling up to shopping again soon - even if it is online. We need you back at full strength!!

Kazzie - hope that your 2ww doesn't drive you as bonkers as the nurse was. It's difficult for them to pitch things right - trying to be positive (which helps), yet not putting any pressure on. Sending     and thoughts your way.

Laura - hope you have support from Tim with how you must be feeling about your Nan.   hope the MIL situation improves (even if that is only by concerted and collective ignoring of messages and calls - if that's what has to happen, that's what has to happen)

Tracey - congrats on losing weight! I know what an effort it takes for me, but also that I feel better for it when I have got to the weight I feel happy at (if I can remember that far back!).

Bobbi - so pleased the hags didn't ask the nasty questions! 

Sam - I hope that giving your Chinese dr a chance for a few more months works out well - it so nearly worked that it just seems the right thing to do, but you certainly have all the research sorted for other options if it hasn't happened by Eastertime. You are so well-informed, it is awesome. 

Missy - good luck for tomorrow!

Kate, LittleJenny, Popsi, Luce, Miranda, Rachel, Alegria, Fishy, Beachy, Purple and Nikkis (W and 2008 - how slow am I? I have only realised today that there are two different Nikkis? Sorry about that - and hope I haven't caused confusion by incoherent responses or comments as a result) and everyone else (I know I have forgotten some, but brain seems to be on a go slow today - I got up early to bake before church today, now it's saying it's had enough!) hope all is well.

All best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - glad u and hubby are friends again hunny, that chocolate bread pudding sounds fab, no nasty sultanas in it i hope! 

Hi juicy! U ok hunny?   U have a lovely bump   

Tracey - hope max had a lovely birthday  

Angel - had hour and nap, had a lovely bath and in my nightie already with a bottle of becks, tiny bit of jd left will finish it tonight and start diet again 2moz  Good luck for 2moz petal,    u get a bfp  

Sam & Natasha - hope u both get ur immunes sorted sorry to be so thick about the subject  Really wish i knew some answers for you,     for you both.

Donkey - good luck for the bloodtest 2moz hun, i will try and sneak on at work am    for a bfp for you   

Zuri - hope ur ok hunny and taking things really easy   

Anne - hope ur feeling a bit better 2nite sweetheart    

Kazzie congrats on being pup petal send loads of     your way.

Ally - glad u had a good nite out hunny sending loads of     ur way for tuesday   

Elinor - good luck for friday petal   

Hi to everyone, hope ur all watching dancing on ice cant way to see todd carty  he was so funny last week   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- I was going to stop drinking this week, managed it last night but had a bottle of jaffelin in the fridge and it seemed rude not to drink it with dinner    shall we start tomorrow....


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi just a real quickie - does anyone else get really bad mood swings on progesterone? I took tablet progeterone after IUI in the summer and I remember just feeling miserable and having 2 weeks of PMT, its starting again now!! i don't know if I am feeling miserable because my dick head of a husband has pised me off all weekend or that I am ****** off wih him because of the progesterone! arghhhh anyway feeling pretty miserable and was just about to congratulate myself on having zero hormonal feelings through all the jabs and now i am getting hormonal when I thought i should be OK

Anyway tell me I am not going mad and that I can blame the progesterone!!  

Hi Ally nice to hear from you - can understand wanting to lie low, sometimes I think coming on here i analyse and question things too much instead of just taking a chill pill and going with the flow whatever that may be - I am sure my doc would have preferred me that way  

Hi Elinor - yes I am a nutter with ironing, i find it kind of therapeutic, I stick the ironing board in front of the TV and watch all the trashy stuff I have recorded on sky+ whilst ironing  

x


----------



## miss luce (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again,

thank you everyone for the kind words of encouragement and guidance. 
Am i a poor responder not sure just that consultant said i did not respond well on the max dose of medication. 
Little bit more about me - i am 37 fsh as measured may 08 12.4 i have severe endo stage 4 with cyst on left ovary, my disease is qquite aggresive and i am limited in my day to day life with constant pain - cons are anxious for me to have more radical surgery which would totally take away my chances of getting pg. Beacause of this we probably only have one more chance at ivf - so we are anxious to find the best clinic possible for our situation.
i have looked on the hfea site at sucess rates and was surprised by what variants there are. Ag good few of you have recomended the lister - do they specailise in poor responders - i did notice on the sucess rates that there are other places such as argc with even higher rates.
How do you decide where to go or is it that only some places take you?
thank you ladies for all your help and taking time to answer me
hugs to you all

miss luce xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachy - well we can't possibly be rude can we hun!    What is jaffelin petal, not heard of it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- it 's a very delicious burdundy....could have done with a second bottle


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachy - is that a wine?   Im not very good with wines    now champagne thats a different story  

Hi miss luce - i think with the argc u have to have an fsh under a certain level, tho not sure what that level is.  Plus from what i've been told its the most expensive clinic u can go to.  However the lister will take high fhs'rs and although expensive compared to birmingham clinics they have better results, thats we decided they gotta be worth having a go  

Zuri -     hope ur ok hunny, mood swings, tummy pains me thinks dh should be pampering you


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- now you're talking, a bottle of fizz should be de rigour every week....


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Luce - what is the 'maximum dose'? I think you said two eggs was your response, it that mature eggs? How many folicles did you have? How many if any did fertilise? Did they do ICSI?

Beachgirl - jaffelin?  

I know Lister is happy to treat PRs but what is there actual success rate with us? How many cycles do they start and how many make it to EC and ET? That's the sort of fine detail I need to ask the IM, just remember I was impressed with his presentation but can't remember the actual numbers.


----------



## miss luce (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Nikki,
good evening to you!
I was on six ampoules a day (cant remember name of drug was it menopur?) five follies two eggs two fert grade two - was not icsi just straightforward ivf at bham womens........
I am trying to get as much info as possible before i ask at various clinics.
Where are you at on your ff journey??
miss luce xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good Evening ladies just got back from cinema watched seven pounds   film
Good but had me whinging! mind you doesn't take much to stsart my eyes leaking recently!

Can't believe how many pages since yesterday 

So much to catch up on

Angel, how are you doing? Tested yet? Good luck    

Donkey and you PUPO lady good luck for your private blood test tomorrow!!    

Welcome Miss luce you've come to the right place, you can get a jist of most of our journeys by the pink signatures beneath our posts, but most of us have been called Poor responders by one clinic or another, usually the clinics who are inflexible with their protocols!

Pix hun hope you're feeling better soon! 

Ali, hope those undies are in a heap on the floor about now! let us know (not graphically of course   ) how it went!

Bobbi so glad hags stayed away sweetie! and now you have all our responses to chose from next time someone is an insensitive @rse

Juicy, no lavender on skin hunny, it acts at cell level and whilst no direct evidence to say it's tetragenic theoretically it can alter DNA so pop it on a tissue under your pillow  

Anne Sweetie,     and more     to the sweetest lady! words can't help I know so just know we're all here for you!

Ally sweetie, you too, I know how sometimes I need to just have some downtime and thats fine, so glad you went out last night! And yep I've jacked up in loos and car parks.... oh what IF turns us too hey     

Nix, glad you and DH have made up hunny, choc bread pudding sounds lovely!!  

Sam you made me giggle so much with your wakey wakey hide the snakey remark!   

LAura how are you and the chips?

Mir how's you and the Robstar?

Love to all not mentioned by name, thinking of you all

Thanks also for all the good luck wishes for appoint tomorrow, it's not till15:15 but with the forcast think we'll get train down so will be leaving lunch time and not back till late so will let you know how I got on, nervous and a bit excited, will ask about figures for PR's and Oestrogen priming, see what they say, Oh also started back on DHEA last week, I know it's a bit late but hey ho, only taking 50mg this time due rash last time

Thinking of ya all off now to watch lost

Love and hugs

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

good luck tomorrow purple. Hope you get the answers you need. Good idea getting train you now how everyone freaks out with a sprinkling of snow  x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps good luck for 2moz hunny who are u seeing?   Dont blame u for getting train the weather is supposed to be crap 

Zuri - i hate driving in the snow whichever way i go i gotta go up and down hills   Putting my size 2 zebra striped wellies in the car just in case it gets really bad, its only a six mile walk home   

Miss luce i had 6amps of menopur on 2nd cycle and got worse response than i did with 4.  This cycle will be 4amps as sam said more is not always better   Not sure what to think about that just gotta trust em i suppose  

Nikki 2008 - lister have given me 10% chance of pergnancy 4% of live birth due to fsh amh and age and being a poor responder - know its a long shot but we gotta gve it a go otherwise we'll always be thinking what if?  

Beachy - think i mite save jd till weekend and have a treat


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi ya purps!  Good luck with your appointment tomorrow - I'm excited for you   It's snowed like crazy here tonight, and tomorrow is supposed to be freezing so rug up!

Luce - Your right to look at the stats carefully. I went through this carefully before I chose a clinic, which is how I ended up at the Lister....I didn't know at the time they would be the only clinic that would treat me anyway!  In the US the do seem to publish from ET not cycle started, which can be misleading.

The ARGC have cutoff of Day 3 FSH of 12, and estrogen must be under 200, so basically most of the women on this thread would not qualify to cycle with the ARGC. I'm afraid this explains a lot of their high stats - if you don't treat the difficult patients, your stats will be higher. This is also why the argc don't seem to have any cancelled cycles.  They do seem to be the experts at immunes. Though they would be unlikely to treat me as a patient, I did see them for their immune testing as I think they are probably the most experienced in the UK.

The Lister stat's are published from "cycle started" to pregnancy, not from ET - at least all the ones I've seen, so it includes all cancelled cycles.  I think their overall stats for my age group - 37- are around 33% or something close.

For poor responders, I remember the stat's for my age group. This is defined as AMH of 0.1 to 1.0, 37years old, and it was 19% (I can't remember if this was to pregnancy or to live birth). This included all of their cancelled cycles - of which there were many, so if they published their stats from ET, their stat's would be much much higher.  Changing the criteria from amh of 0.1 to 1.0, and using less than 4 follicles instead, gave the same results.  The average number of eggs collected for this group was 4.5eggs. So I chose the Lister as I thought if they "excluded" their poor responder patients from their stats, their stats would likely be higher than the ARGCs who don't treat FSH>12.   If my biggest issue was immunes though, I'd go to the ARGC.

Nikki - if you have something comparable from IM can you post it? Your right, for us poor responders it only makes sense to look at the stat's including all cancelled cycles, and they need to show how they define poor responder -either by AMH or by follicles, as I don't like it when they use previous IVF treatments to define a PR, as we know this could just have been unsuitable protocols. 

Lots of luck and   for those ladies testing and scanning tomorrow    .  

Good night ladies.
LOL Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Evening Zuri & Kate!!  xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, haven't quite caught up on the last 5 pages filled since I went offline, but just wanted to say I did do the HPT and it was positive. Did a digital one and clearly said pregnant. However, I can't get excited yet as really worried that the spotting is turning into red blood now. It started on Friday and pretty much has been going on since then. Also having cramps on and off especially when I am not sitting. Would someone please tell me if this is normal? I am so scared.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

How exciting and scary all at once!   While I can't say it's normal it is most definitely not uncommon to bleed in early pregnancy and have a successful outcome. When are you having your bloods done. Oh I so hope it will be ok


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok this is important so I went and dug up my original print outs.

The overall stats for the Lister, age 35 - 37 is 39%.

AMH 0.1 to 1.0, average eggs is 4.3, of 130 cycles started (this was over a period of several years), 98 went to ET, and 22% pregnancy rate.  ( I think 19% may have been the live birth rate).

Sam xx

Angel - just saw your post - Firstly CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!! I know your very scared, but try to remain calm - lie down, and wait until tomorrow when you can go into your clinic. I'm assuming you are taking progesterone?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Angel hon, congrats on your bfp!  I know you must be nervous about the bleeding tho, have you tried calling NHS direct?  I guess the alternative is to call the clinic first thing in the morning?  Rest up as well hon, no rushing about ok?  I'm sure some of the others will be on in a bit with more useful info but for now, please try to stay calm and take care ok sweetie  
xxx

oops Nikki and Sam got in there ahead of me, am I really that slow?!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Sam, Zuri and Kate    

Purps hon - good luck tomorrow, I really hope that it gets you excited again, it is a really lovely clinic, they do seem to treat patients with more compassion and understanding than other clinics I have had the misfortune to visit. Yes it is brrrrrr   make sure you wrap up and leave plenty of time for your journey, where are you coming from?

Angel hon - this is great news, you have a positive! congratulations! You have a little blood but this is so so so common in early days. I have everything crossed for you sweetheart     

Girls I am off for a very early bed, I am completely shattered.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I'm trying but its difficult not to get all these crazy thoughts. I can't concentrate on anything - not even trashy TV programmes. 

Sam, yes I am on progesterone and estrogen.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Angel congrats! Fingers crossed the bleeding is nothing serious, sorry can't offer any advice but keeping fingers crossed x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Holy moses, I was 2 whole threads behind...

Anne - just caught up with everything and want to say so sorry for your rotten news (and for being so slow to check in). It's really good to hear Jeya has more upbeat news and you can start round 2 so soon. "Just one of those things" is a completely annoying reason but it's SO much better than not having any decent eggies or swimmers. You DID respond which is fantastic, and got further than the Priory thought you would    Getting those follow up bills is SO depressing isnt it? I remember our Blasts invoice coming through and I just couldn't bring myself to pay it for weeks and actually had the finance people phoning me in the end!

Laura - MIL sounds like a right handful. Still amazed you're standing (and posting!) with so much on your plate. I salute you. Sorry to hear about your nan xx

Steph - lovely to hear you're bump is being nice and active, it must be so wonderful

Miranda - hello missy, hope Robert has given you a bit more sleep! Those early morning wake ups must be knackering

Zuri - congrats on those stats PUPO lady! Some in the freezer to boot, although I reckon you won't need them 

Angel - congrats on your test!!! Lots of women bleed in early pregnancy, keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of   

Pixie - Hello honey. I know what you mean about the iphone - great for reading but a total nightmare for posting. I find I get in a right pickle, do love it though  Hope you're loving your hair do! Can't believe you nearly collapsed - should you get to the quacks to check all is well?

Nix - hope you're feeling a bit better today x

Ally - OMG, it's stories like that that make me wonder if we're doing the right thing! I would have made my excuses too. Devil boy - hehe! I do hope boys are not normally like that otherwise it might just have to be all off! Good luck at your appt if I don't manage to make it on before you go. Glad you had a night out - it's a great tonic when you're in the right zone.

Elinor - congrats PUPO lady, everything crossed for you

Natasha - sounds like you've had a fantastic weekendf, it's fabulous having the whole place to yourself, isn't it. Enjoy!!

Ali - sorry to hear your cycle hasn't panned out as you'd hoped, especially as you have so much on your plate. I think you're being amazingly strong through all of this and really admire you

Kate - hello chicka, walnut whips, mmmm... I SO want some chocolate but and being very, very good after being a big bloater since Thursday. 

Beach - I'm with the gals - rearrange if you can, especially if they're the type not to bring a bottle - I think that's pretty lame

Donkey - everything crossed for you honey. Such brill news you've gone further than ever before!

Algeria - hope you enjoyed your pampering

Purple - hope you had a lovely walk and are feeling a bit brighter. Good luck for your appointment tomorrow x

Bobbi - Glad you had a good time at the party in the end 

Nikki - will DP be having TESA? We had that and DP said it was fine, no drama at all so let him know he's being a big baby  It's nothing compared to our side of tx!

Miss Luce - welcome! AS the girls have said, the Lister is probably the place for you. They have lots of experience and are really lovely. I was labelled a no hoper but ended up responding "OK" with the Lister is a hell of a lot better than nothing at all!

LJ - hope you've had a bonktastic weekend

I've been feeling a bit rubbish... not long until tx starts but heart is heavy with thoughts of failures before we've even begun. I know that's rubbish and a terrible attitude but just seem to be pretty blue and dreading what it might feel like to fail twice. I know so many of you lovely ladies have been there and beyond and sorry for going on. 

Lucy x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Angel- fabulous news!  Just stay calm, rest and contact the clinic tomorrow.    

Lainey - have you gone?    Is it Turkey?  For some reason i had Cyprus in my head?  

Juicy - still cant see your pic?   i agree with Purple and Natasha - no lavender on the skin.  OK to smell on a tissue under your pillow but no direct contact.  Didn't mean valet - did mean vacuum in Asda carpark!! I'm too tight to pay for a valet on my ickle car!  

Natasha - how do you swing working 15-20 hours per week?  not fair   Well done though on managing to do your own laundry   

Nikki - thanks for the info.  I never ironed my DP's shirts either and ont eh odd occasion I did, I charged £3 per shirt!  Perhaps thats why I'm now single    

Anne - you feeling any better?  

Nix - glad DH apologised.  Your impression of him made me WMK!    Tell me more about Jason Vale - I have never heard of him.  

Kate - well trained DH you have, filling up your car.  And paying for it too i guess.    I'll be impressed if you can save the JD another week!  

Sam - i think I have come to the same conclusion about the donor sperm.  At least I will feel i have a safety net and a plan B.   Hope your AF returns pronto.   

Donkey - good luck again for tomorrow.    

Dimsum - I have PM'd you  

Tracey - well done on the weight loss!  

Ally - glad you had a good time out last night.      

Eli -     for Friday.  Your mum sounds gorgeous.  Lucky you.  

Kazzie - 2ww now   

Beach - hi hon.  Welcome home.   

Zuri - remember what DH stands for!  

Luce - I will try and post the Lister stats for PR's after this post.   

Purple -   for tomorrow.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Angel - congrats hunny, lie down rest and do nothing for the rest of the night till ur clinics open   

Ally - have a nice sleep petal, im not too bad tonight as had hour and half kip earlier     

Sam - u are an absolute angel hunny what would we do without you on here    Thank you so much for all the time and effort u are putting in to help us all    

Zuri - hope ur keeping     everything crossed for you  

Nix - hi petal, any chocolate bread pudding left, im abit peckish? 

Lucy     hunny, thinking of failure is self preservation i think, but this time im gonna try and be as positive as possible tho i know it wont be easy.  We are here for you hunny   

Hi Ali - hope everyhting went ok earlier


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Stats from the Lister re success rates.

Looking at the data as an example for the last 3-4 years:

PR = pregnancy rate

DR= Ongoing pregnancy/delivery



For age 35-57                                        PR 49%            DR 34.8% per cycle started 

                                                            PR 53%            DR 36% for those that have an embryo transfer (91% of those that start)



For 35-37 & AMH<1                              PR 34%            DR 23% per cycle started 

(100 or so cycles)                                  PR 43%            DR 30% for those that have an embryo transfer (79%)



For 35-37 & FSH 15-20                          PR 26%            DR 21% per cycle started 

(50 or so cycles)                                    PR 38%            DR 31% for those that have an embryo transfer (68%)



For 35-37 & only 1-3 eggs collected        PR 28%            DR 17% per cycle started 

(120 or so cycles)                                  PR 37%            DR 23% for those that have an embryo transfer (76%)


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

alli that made my laugh, had to think about it for a while but yes the initials DH are very apt for him today  when's the big seduction going to take place?

Kate not feeling much at moment re positivity or negativity think it will kick in around the end of next week. Still getting lots of twinges and pains in ovary area suppose it's pretty normal, wish I liked water struggling to drink as much as people keep advising

X


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Update from me.....

DP/exDP called me whilst i was monging out watching Atonement at about 5.15pm.  He asked what time I wanted my "Bootie call".  Basically he said he wanted to come round then cos he needed an early night/get ready for going away with work tomorrow etc.  So I had to madly get into my "get up" etc in about 10 mins.  Fortunately i had had a personal grooming session this morning!  

Well, it was a little weird but after a glass of red we had BMS twice and I laid there for the obligatory period of time afterwards.  The undies worked a treat but dont think they were really necessary - so could have saved myself £25!  (Kazzie - took your advice too re - "O"  )

He's now gone.  Feeling ok.  Was a bit choked earlier cos we got on fine and had a laugh about it all really.  The situation with us splitting up has not come out of the blue.  Just the timing was a bit crap.  It is for the best.  We have tried before to sort things and give it another go - when you feel sad and miss someone, your memory is selective and then when you resume your relationship, you are quickly reminded about why you split up in the first place.  Does that make any sense?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Alli well done on the BMS and twice!! You minx hehe. What was the 'o' advice?

Sorry you are now left feeling a bit sad, can understand it must be really confusing with the emotions running around in your head - is there no chance of getting back together? Sounds like you get on well and also can pull a good sex life out of the bag! 
X


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ali     yes hunny it makes sense to me.  Really hope the bms works for you     

Zuri - how about milk hunny, or pineapple juice not from concentrate, must adit im not a lover of water unless im dehydrated after a nite on the pop   Just take it day by day petal     u get a bfp


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hi girls,

Just wanted to log on to see how Angel got on and wow!!!! 
It's so very common in early pregnancy Angel to have spots so please try and get through tonight without worrying then get in in touch with your clinic/doctor tomorrow.
Really pleased for you hun, well done  

Ali-      well done you , I know how difficult this must be and you're a very brave lady  

Gonna  turn in for the night now cos need to get some zzzzzzzzzzz's - work tomorrow so back to normal

Night night my lovlies
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls, angel congrats on your BFP, bleeding is very common early pregnancy with still successful outcomes, I don't know if you said how many you transfered but bleeding even more commom with multiples! Hang on in there and get in touch with clinic tomorrow for confirmation bloods.   

Ali - the big 'o' propels the swimmers up towards uterus and helps make your environment swimmer friendly! Glad to hear that you got to make the most of DP    If you have the EWCM this will have the swimmers survive until ov day and beyond which is presumably tomorrow? (you may of course know all this so just ignore me ) just wanted to congratulate you on a successful first part of mission  

Thanks to everyone's well wishes about my clomid 2WW, my bbs don't feel sore enough to be in with a chance I feel, the only thing that's been happening is a lot of crampy pains since last Friday but I highly suspect that this is the iron I am on making me bunged up - I know I  can share this freely because I know you lot love to hear/talk about poos!   

Sorry no further personals, I read the threads earlier but didn't post then as doing dinner, household chores etc, now I have forgotten what's going on, will be back tomorrow to catch up again.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Zuri - O is for ORGASMS!!  Helps the spermies get where they need to be I guess.  One egg, millions of spermies and they still need extra help.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

durrr of course hehe


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

angel - i spotted til 14 weeks hon so hang in there sweetie.     all so worrying!

donk - good luck tom. 

zuri -  

anne - how you doing? 

love to the whole gang.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Wishing I had not taken today as holiday - I would have had a free day off with all this snow!  I am up so early cos a car has already skidded into a parked one (just waiting for someone to hit mine next!)

Looks like the IUI today would not have happened anyway - there is no way I am driving anywhere in my 2 wheel drive, let alone 80 miles!! Hope that those of you with clinic appointments live closer and are able to get there.  

Hope you are all wrapped up cosy and warm today.

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!!

There is soooo much snow out there        
and it's meant to get worse! 

No work for me today! YAY!!          Can you tell I'm happy?  

Hope nobody is trying to travel - stay in girls.

Angel: That's fantastic news . My friend spotted for a few weeks and then bled for a week after that but it turned out all OK and she now has twins. Hang in there hun. Try and get as much rest as you can.

Haven't read back yet so will be back later.

Morning Ali  

Lots of love everyone.

Pixie xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Snow day for me too - yay! We've just built a snowman which looks hilarious on our roof terrace. Gave him some shades too - he is the envy of all other snowmen.

Ali - congrats on your double BMS and it's great you can be light hearted about it together. Wishing those swimmers find your golden eggie.

Pixie - what are you doing with your snowy day in? 

Anyone else woken up in Narnia?!

Lucy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

oh i wish the chippers were big enough to come play in the snow! I've been out in the garden to feed my squirrel and the snow is really deep!  

Forgot to say yest Ali well done!    Sounds like you and dp are good together, hope you work it out after your BFP.  

XX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Angel hunny Congrats my dear, try your hardest to rest and stay calm and see what the Clinic says today!

Ally I'm in aylesbury Bucks so far way to lister think will phone them soon and just check doctors have made it in?!?!?

Ali thanks for the stats hunny and congrats again on the BMS! have you and exDP ever had counselling? My DH &I went prior to wedding after his mother had been over and caused absolute hell and we thought there was no way forward! however 6 weeks later and we were happy as larry and have not looked back since! 

Laura have the chips been in the garden too?  

Hugs to everyone else and thanks again for all your thoughts  getting nervous now so guess must go and primp and preen

Love to all    

Sx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ali - glad it all went ok for you last night  

Angel - congratulations on your BFP - i can echo everyone elses reassurances, bleeding is v common in ivf pregnancies, try to rest up and get in to see your clinic as soon as you can so they can check your bloods for you

Donkey - will be thinking of you today  

Purple - hope you will be able to get in for your appt hun

Morning Pix, Lucy and Laura   

Am wondering how DH will be getting home tonight seeing as there are no planes. trains or buses! Maybe he can ski all the way back?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mornin' all!

Hey Angel - how are you this morning? I hope the bleeding stopped. Have you contacted the clinic?

Hi Anne - Booo!!! to going back to work today in the snow  Hope you're feeling ok babes

Ali hon  - glad that it went ok yesterday. Sounds bittersweet but at least it was a chance for you to talk things out and realise that even if you're not together you can at least be friends. I do know what you mean about the selective memory thing though!



Ali27 said:


> Nix - Tell me more about Jason Vale - I have never heard of him.


Ah yes, JV! Basically to cut a long one short, he's a bloke that used to be fat and spotty and had psoriasis but then he discovered the benefits of freshly juiced fruit and veg and now he's some kind of healthy eating/fitness guru. He's got this book called 7lbs in 7 days where you drink various juices and smoothie made from all kinds of weird combinations of fruit and veg. Right now I'm drinking apple, pineapple, avocado, spirulina, lime and cucumber... sounds gross but tastes all right actually. The strongest flavour in it is the pineapple so it's not so bad. Looks foul though! It should have wheatgrass in it too but I can't find the stuff over here  Aw BUM! Just realised I forgot to weigh myself before I got started this morning! Oh well if I weigh myself now then the weight loss should look even more impressive when I compare it on Sunday after a week on these juices 



ladyverte said:


> Anyone else woken up in Narnia?!


    Yup! So cute that you guys have made a snowman!  I quite like snow. As long as I don't actually have to go out in it!   

Hey Tash - good question, how IS he gonna get home?!  How are ya hon?

Hi Purps - Is your appy today then chick? I really have lost the plot lately this board moves so fast! Good luck honey and I hope the docs have made it into work!

Hey Laura - How you doin? Glad you're enjoying the snow on behalf of the chips!

Hewo Pixie - how are you feeling this morning? Have you recovered from the dizzy spell? Hope so lovey!



Kazzie40 said:


> Thanks to everyone's well wishes about my clomid 2WW, my bbs don't feel sore enough to be in with a chance I feel, the only thing that's been happening is a lot of crampy pains since last Friday but I highly suspect that this is the iron I am on making me bunged up - I know I can share this freely because I know you lot love to hear/talk about poos!


Who us      Hon I'm sorry you're not feeling too hopeful but you never know... stay  lovey! When are you going to test?

Hi to everyone else!  I'm having a mini - dilemma! I'm supposed to be going to see and infertility counsellor today but I don't want to go out! Obviously I wouldn't have wanted to go out anyway given my tendency to being a recluse lately but I would have forced myself. But 2 inches of snow on the ground really doesn't help! Sooooo tempted to cancel! Again! The first time I was s'posed to go I got the flu and literally couldn't move! Feel a bit of an idiot cancelling again but I really don't want to go out in this weather. And I don't feel quite so desperate now as I did when I first made the appointment... hmmm decisions decisions! Well I've got about 40 minutes to make up my mind! The appointment's not til 2 but the train service is so crap in the day it's gonna take about 2 hours to get there for a 1 hour appointment, assuming the trains are running ok, otherwise it'll take even longer.... hmm, can you tell what I'm thinking girls....  

Have a good day all, despite the weather!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I am the only person who has had to go to work today   want to play in the snow  

Ali - well done for yesterday - you have handled this so bravely, surely he has to see how utterley irreplaceable you are  

Purps - hope you manage to get to your appointment honey  

Missy - hope you manage to have your scan today  

A xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi team PR 

Just checking in quickly, I'm suppose to be working from home today. It's all white and beautiful here in West London    

Angel - Congratulations hun    My sister had a full 3 days period just before she found out that she was 2 mths pregnant with my niece who is now 15  

Ali - Well done with the BMS (wow, and for doing it twice just in case   ). I'm rooting for you     

Kaz - Keeping everything crossed for you too    

Purple - Hope they can reschedule your appt very soon in case you cannot make it to the Lister today  

Sam & Nikki - Thank you for sharing all your research with us, very much appreciated  

I better go and do some work, will try to log on again later.

Lots of love to you all  

Alegria x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning gals,

It's well           here  
I am working from home today but I keep getting tempted to put the TV on and finish watching Trial & Retribution  

Nix- Not feeling too bad today hun, just looking forward now and treating this a a blip- desperate for my DHEAto arrive so I can try and make my sh!t eggs good!!
Have you decided what you are doing yet about your appt?  

Hi Laura- Thanks for asking hun, I am feeling a bit brighter today.  

Hi Ally  

Kazzie- Lets hope this is your time hun  

Angel-How are you hun?  
Pix- Are your working from home or just at home?  

Kate- Are you at work today?  

Hi Alegs, Nat, Lainey, Tracey, LJ, Lucky, Sam, Bobbi, Fish, Purps (good luck x)  Steph, Juicy, NikkiW, Nikki2008, Ali, Missy, Donkey, Zuri

My AppleMac is not designed for working from home so I've plugged a keyboard & mouse in and the flippin space bar needsto be hit about3 times before it works so do excuse any typos today  

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning girls, hope you're all enjoying the snow, sounds like you have much more than we have over here! we have a thin covering. Have been chuckling at reading the news and listening to some of your stories about not going to work etc... i think you'd be sacked in Switzerland if you didn't turn up for work due to snow! hehe still can't believe how the country grinds to a halt with a bit of snow! 3 months after arriving here there was a huge dump of snow in the city and our roof terrace was about 2ft deep in snow so therefore so was the rest of the city, it was chaos for a few hours trams not working etc... but by about 11 everything was back on track working and roads and paths cleared.

Anyway sorry for me post but today I am just feeling rubbish (I have been strong throughout all the treatment so far and now on the 2WW its the bloody progesterone thats done me again - had the most miserable weekend and me and hubby haven't uttered a word to each other all weekend, feeling thoroughly fed up about it all and with him - he is feeling really down himself which then means he snaps and takes it out on me, he's normally a caring sensitive guy but at the main time I need him he's just withdrawn into his own little miserable world and left me high and dry. I haven;t even been able to tell him how ill i am feeling with these pessaries let alone how miserable they are making me feel - just feeling really angry about it all and he is just throwing things at me like 'its not all about you' blah blah i hate saying stuff like this about him but I just feel really disappointed. At a time when we should be there for each other most he's just gone into his grumpy angry little world where he snaps and scowls at anything I say

Sorry just needed to get it off my chest, going to be a long week, long 2WW even 

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Zuri- I am sorry that you've had a sh!t and lonely weekend hun. Is hubby down cos he's feeling the stress of all this ?
I know it's no consolation but they say that we take things out on our most loved and closest - that doesn't helpyou I know cos you really need all the support you can get at the moment  
Things are worse for you as you've been pumped ful lof drugs and this progesterone seems to be not suited to you at all. 
Is he at work today? 
I always find when me and Jason have words and it's usually my fault to be honest that a hug can work wonders- from ether side. I hope he gets his moods sorted hun but I think maybe telling him how bad you're feeling could be a start? 
We are always here foryou remember that  

ps- this f'ing keyboard is driving me crazy


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Anne

He's been down for a few weeks and this weekend he had a load of hassle with his computer and also sorting my medical insurance nightmare out and looking at finances (which is never great) basically when he's busy stressing with something he just becomes unapproachable then I get really angry because he gets like this and snaps and then it erupts then I sulk!  but because of the progesterone I am worse than normal, I get bad PMT as it is but this is PMT x 10!! but...... rather than my usual freakout mode of shouting then crying then getting really upset i have had to take myself away from him in order to preserve my sanity at this time more than any so yesterday i spent most of the day in the bedroom and went stir crazy with boredom, we live in a small flat with only 1 TV so its hard to escape, I wish i was in the UK then  I'd have jumped in the car and driven to my parents to give us a break from each other. 

What pee's me off is that all weekend we not spoke then he gets to work this morning and sends me an email saying whats' up!! arggghhh grrrrrr 

Anyway i love him to bits and he is a great husband but sometimes I could just throttle him

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I guess  some people don't react well to stress and having to juggle more that one item of sh!it at a time- and when finances are invloved too that can bring on alot of worry.
At least you're communicating now even if he is asking silly questions on email   

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

anyway onwards and upwards...... 

so how are you fairing today Anne, is everything starting to feel a bit better? I suppose its a slow day at a time process and it sounds like your hubby was an angel - can I borrow him   

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aww Zuri - sorry you and DH aren't seeing eye to eye just now   .  What makes him think that you think it's all about you? Although to a certain extent, right now, it IS all about you! He's not the one that's had to take all the drugs and have the surgical interventions and is now suffering from the side effects of poxy progesterone!  Have you asked him straight out what the problem is?  My DH does this all the time, he mooches or storms round the place like a bear with a sore head and somehow using my special psychic powers I'm supposed to know what's wrong with him and behave accordingly... And when you ask what's wrong, you get a gruff "Nothing!"  At that point I usually say something like, "USE YOUR WORDS!!! If I've done something to p155 you off could you please let me know what it is so I can do something about it? I broke my crystal ball last week and I can't see inside your head!  And if it's nothing that I've done, or you don't want to talk about it, could you at least please try to stop acting as though I've killed your favourite puppy!"  At that point he usually starts talking. And it's usually over something that was nothing to do with me, a problem at work or something like that.  Ah I see you've just posted again, yup that looks a lot like what happens with us then! And ditto the small flat and the feeling of wishing I could just go and stay with my parents for a while! A couple of times I've actually packed the case and started looking at the Eurostar timetables before he pulls his head out of his  and manages to talk to me without biting my head off!  Can't live with 'em, can't shoot 'em!    

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am starting to feel a bit better thanks Zuri, haven't cried today so that's a good start  
Have even had a shower!!!!!
Jason is amazing I have to say yes. I just wish I had met him 10/15 years ago rather than 4 but we have each other now that's the main thing  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nix you've just made me laugh, that is an exact rendition of my hubby but I have never been clever enough to give the same response as you - was just talking to my mum about it this morning and we think all men are the same! grumpy pooper troopers!! my hubby gets stressed with something but always takes the stresses out on me mainly for talking to him whilst he is stressed. Re being all about me, whenever i confront him about stuff its his stock line 'Ooohh its always all about you isn't it, poor züri' etc.... I never really know what he's on about!!

anyway gonna try and blank it all out, he wont be home till late tonight (again)n so i;ll just have a chilled day plus going to acupuncture in a while so that should help calm me 

Thanks girls x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - hi hun- glad to hear you sounding a bit brighter hunny   

Zuri - sorry you are feeling so rubbish   i do think it is important to tell your DH how bad you are feeling, they can be a bit rubbish at understanding how we might be feeling, he might be being a bit grumpy because hes not quite getting what is up with you and maybe thinks you're being off with im - you know how mature they are sometimes!! - why dont you respond to his email telling him how you are feeling, honestly and openly - it probably hasnt occured to him and at lease if it is on email you can write out exactly how you are feeling and he can read and digest it. you really need some support over the next couple of weeks and you need to tell him that   

Nix - yeah i love JV - i have a few of his books too. not made juices for while though so you might just inspire me! just dont go trying to lose too much wieght too quickly missus, you need to keep yourself in balance 

Oh FO! am watching This Morning and theres someone on who drank 6 bottles of wine a day when pregnant and now pregnant with her 5th child - shes about 20 - going to have to turn it over!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

This time in 11 days Z you will both be celebrating your BPF and all this wiill seem miles away


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats good Anne that you've had a cry, it will do you good. And you are very lucky to have such a doting husband and like I said in a previous post whatever happens you always have each other x

I feel bad for painting hubby in a bad light on here, he is a lovely caring guy he can just be a right [email protected] sometimes and usually at the least appropriate times


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat-   have just put it on - What a stupid          
10 PINTS OF STELLA WFT


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - i know - am going to go down to the studio and wait outside for her, me? nuts?     

zuri - dont worry hun, you're not painting him in bad light, we all have these issues with our DHs (well except Anne  ) - mine is totally crappola with this whole thing - he is incredibly intelligent and has a massive thirst for information and is always reading stuff and researching the most inane stuff, like for example we went to see The Jersey Boys musical and when we came home he starts researching loads of stuff about Frankie Valli on the computer (like, WHY) anyway he has never ever once done a single bit of research on ivf or the procedures involved or my drugs i have to take or the clinics or anything - annoys the fuccola out of me!! But thats just the way he delas with it all


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG!, I just saw it too and Fern said well done now for not drinking!

Hey Anne how are you doing, I hope you're taking it easy today, sorry quite horrified by my call to work earlier   This thread is hilarious


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Natasha thats the same as mine, very intelligent, spends hours researching the web to get solutions and answers to things but never once researched anything to do with IVF, i tell him stuff then weeks later he says dumb things like so they put the egg back in then or other such silly things and i get so frustrated because i tell him things, send him stuff but he just doesn't seem to take it in yet he absorbs everything else like a sponge!!

anyway got to stop letting it all bug me 

Just turned on this morning but only caught the end of it, some people!! its so annoying that so many people get pregnant who don't bloody deserve it

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jacks- 
Well done for not drinking ....my ****  
I am working from home today    
I think I might go and have some lunch in a mo.
Feeling a bit brighter thanks,  just looking forward to 2nd go
How are you?
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Okay thanks, bit cold, had to venture out for food.
I'm sure your second go will be better, I thought you'd tried in B'ham before the Lister, did you not get to EC before.? Have you booked your follow up, it always helps to have a plan?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

No,I never got to try in B'ham as both clinics here said I would not respond to any drugs and that I should got and get some Donor eggs.
SO,I did respond and there were some eggs (not great quality I admit) but with DHEA I am hoping that may help me.
Yep, next go is in my March cycle- same protocol but with only 3 weeks of pill - I am having some FSH/AMH tests again locally just to make sure nothing has change too much. Jaya seems very nice
You're going again soon aren't you?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

While we are on the subject of DH's.  We had a question in a quiz about 4 years after we had first starting trying to get pg  The question was 'when in a woman's menstrual cycle is she most fertile'.  He didn't have a clue about the answer!!!
Everyone thinks my DH is perfect as he is very laid back and caring but he can drive me absolutely nuts for many reasons and then I feel guilty.  For example, he isn't working and because he has been on a course for the last month he only starts looking for a job today, rather than looking for the last month.

I am about to go out for a walk in the snow.  Went in the garden first thing this morning but haven't ventured out properly.  We are going to see friends who live up quite a steep hill.  I hope we manage to get there.  Walking not attempting to go out in the car.

Angel.  I so hope everything is OK.   I did lots of research a while back and there are loads and loads of stories of people bleeding a lot in IVF pregnancy.  On of the nurses said she saw a woman who was beeding as if she had had an operation and it was still OK.  All you can do is hope for the best and try and keep positive without sending hyourself mad.  I know it is hard.  If it depends on how many people you have rooting for you then you will be fine.  We are all here for you.

I am thinking of all of you but I have to go and get ready.

Tracey
xxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wonder if Donkey has had her blood test yet? hoping she gets god news

Also Angel hope you get your result soon and it can put your mind at rest

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

natasha6 said:


> we all have these issues with our DHs (well except Anne ) - mine is totally crappola with this whole thing - he is incredibly intelligent and has a massive thirst for information and is always reading stuff and researching the most inane stuff, like for example we went to see The Jersey Boys musical and when we came home he starts researching loads of stuff about Frankie Valli on the computer (like, WHY) anyway he has never ever once done a single bit of research on ivf or the procedures involved or my drugs i have to take or the clinics or anything - annoys the fuccola out of me!! But thats just the way he delas with it all





Züri said:


> Natasha thats the same as mine, very intelligent, spends hours researching the web to get solutions and answers to things but never once researched anything to do with IVF, i tell him stuff then weeks later he says dumb things like so they put the egg back in then or other such silly things and i get so frustrated because i tell him things, send him stuff but he just doesn't seem to take it in yet he absorbs everything else like a sponge!!
> x


Mine was surprised when I told him I didn't need him there for the FET. He thought he still needed to give a sample ....

 re the numbnuts on This Morning, blimey I'm glad I didn't see it!

Anne I think you asked about when we'd be doing the FET? Basically DH is going to buy the humira today, I'll do one jab tonight and another in 2 weeks time. Then 10-14 days later I'll repeat the immunes test to see whether the humira has worked. If it has then the FET will be on the next cycle as long as day 1-3 hormone tests are ok (they should be, it's the one test I've always had good results in!). But if the repeat immune test shows that the Humira hasn't worked, I'll have to repeat the whole thing again. However they only allow 2 lots of humira so even if the last lot of immune

There's a part of me that's really tempted to tell them to just give me the steroids so I can avoid forking out for the humira and all the tests but I'm trying to just shut up, stop arguing with them and let them get on with it. It's very difficult...!

Hi Tracey and Jackeen  

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix-Crossing everything for you hun


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Züri said:


> Natasha thats the same as mine, very intelligent, spends hours researching the web to get solutions and answers to things but never once researched anything to do with IVF, i tell him stuff then weeks later he says dumb things like so they put the egg back in then or other such silly things and i get so frustrated because i tell him things, send him stuff but he just doesn't seem to take it in yet he absorbs everything else like a sponge!!


I am TOTALLY with you on that.    

I am freeeezing and I am supposed to be keeping my ovaries warm, I am in a scarf at work and cannot get warm, nose is cold, feet are cold, its putting me in a really really bad mood, I need help not hindrance on this cycle!!

A xxxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, 6th time lucky...... I hope. Have my FSH scan on the 18th March, I haven't had a FSH or AMH in ages not after I went from 7 to 10 on my FSH in a few months. I just keep thiking if they can get my eggs I'll be okay.  I think that hospital in B'ham sucks, you've already got embryos on your first try.  I've been recommended the Donor route by two hospitals down here too but declined.   Keep positive Anne, this is really hard , travelling from b'ham doesn't help either but one things for sure, you;ll never have to reproach yourself for not trying.  

Hi Zuri, may I ask what's a Humira is for and why haven't they recommended it for me   ,had everything else so far.

Hi Tracey


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

HI Jackeen - I think you mean Nix re the Humira


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Ooopsy.  Sorry.  Got one ear on the phone, one ear on the telly, it's send me cross eyed


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls

I have to say I woke up and saw the snow and my first thought was “wow how beautiful– oh no, how is purple going to get to her appointment?”

Then I thought about Angel & Donkey who need to get to her clinic, and anyone else scanning today!  Poor you girls, I hope your managing ok. I can see a couple of roads from my apartment, and lots of people are driving so hoping you girls have access to cars.  

Ali – congratulations on the BMS!!! All fingers and toes crossed for you.  I know what you mean about selective memories.  The other thing I remember vividly about my single days – and remind all my single girlfriends about, it that you dwell on and miss your ex ......until the next one comes along! Then when that one ends – even if it’s only a 2 week relationship, you dwell on that exDP, and don’t spend that much time thinking about DP-1 (DPminus1)...until the next one, and the cycle continues.

And thank you so much for the updated stats! Mine are from last year so your are likely more up to date.  And yaaayyyaayy Lister– the stats have gone up 1% for AMH<1!      Now what we need is stats to compare the estrogen priming protocol, so that we can all decide if it’s hype, or if there is something in it and we should be jetting off for IVF overseas. 

Wow – it looks like his booty call was well timed too – imagine trying to get anywhere today!

Zuri – I’m so sorry about DH.  We are all here for you, so your not alone. Sometimes I think we women are so much better at this whole nurturing thing.  He is likely totally stressed about the 2WW also, but stupidly just can’t communicate it with you.  My DH is not behaving that well either, I know he’s stressed at work, and maybe I’m wrong but I feel my fertility problems are so much more important. I’m going to make a big effort not to talk with him about how sad I’m feeling and my fertility this week, maybe give him a break.

I’m with Natasha, at times like these I truly think it’s better to send an email!  Hiya again Natasha!  My DH is identical - he spends so much time on the internet googling everything, but doesn't do any research on IVF or POF!   

Nix     "USE YOUR WORDS!!! If I've done something to p155 you off could you please let me know what it is so I can do something about it? I broke my crystal ball last week and I can't see inside your head!  And if it's nothing that I've done, or you don't want to talk about it, could you at least please try to stop acting as though I've killed your favourite puppy!"     Oh I wish I could have thought of that, I’ll keep that one up my sleeve!


Anne – Glad to hear your feeling a bit brighter.  Are you on any other suppliments for egg quality or just intending to do the DHEA? As hard as this is, no alcohol or caffeine also helps.    

Hi Tracey -  I'm thinking I'll venture into the snow a bit later.  Impressed about your weight loss on your diet!  I feel like I am "thickening" a little more each day.

I have my Zhai appointment at 3pm today, and I really want to go so I can beg her to help me find my missing AF!  I also wanted to go and see the argc about these immunes results, but I think that can wait.  I could drive in, but DH doesn't want me too as he says it's too dangerous to drive.  Ggggrrrr... is it really too dangerous?  What if I drive "really slow" and annoy everyone behind me.

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Sam, judging the number of abandoned cars/trucks/vans where I live, it's tooooooooooooo dangerous to drive today, unless of course you have snow chains


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Ally! Posted as I didn't want to loose the post!  

Get out of there if your cold, and go home and get snug.  Or better yet, come over and "work from my place"   .  I've got warm tea and I made some wholemeal sugar free carrot and raison cakes..... just so you know girls - it's a made up Sam recipie.  Once I'd tasted it, then decided that I hadn't made cakes I'd made wholemeal carrot-bran-muffin type things that in no way resemble cake, then I got my head around them and they are actually really nice.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Jack...damn snow         I do live in central london though, and i see lots of slow cars cruising by.. I'll decide later if it's worth it (then not tell DH!). Think I'll phone Zhai first and make sure she is at work today!

Sxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sam - no its not a good idea to drive - there have been 3 collisions outside my flat in past couple of hours, we are on a bit of a hill but people keep sliding into each other and parked cars, am well glad my car is in a garage! 

zuri - my DH says really dumb stuff at appts too, i have to kick him sometimes! thats when hes not on his blackberry of course! seriously think sometimes they must think he a right tit! last time we were doing EC and the consult was calling the clinic to book time in, DH said "actually can we do it in the afternoon as i have a meeting in the morning" nearly murdered him!

right i'm going to try to sort out my clients so dont have to go to work this evening!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

hehe Natasha thats funny re your HD - well obviously not for you. Mine is permanently glued to his blackberry but he has an iphone too so he is glued to them both, hate shopping with him as he spends the whole time furiously tapping away on his blackberry bumping into people, drives me mad - they should be banned!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam-  yep, just waiting on DHEA and have'nt had a drop (apart from some asti on New years Eve)  of alchhol since early September. No coffee either  
Good luck at your appt
x

Jackeen- 6th time hun, that must be so diffuclt .I hope this is your time
xxx

Allly hun- get a little wheat pack for your tummy hun xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Morning Campers 

It's a snow day!!!    

Angel , congratulations on your BFP it's fabulous news.       I know you must be terrified at bledding, I know I would be, just try and listen to the calm reassuring words of the girls.

well I've been for my test and am waiting...
Apparently my GP has to phone the hospital and they can get the results for me, about 2.30 / 3.00.  I'm like a cat on hot bricks I can;t concentrate.

The main roads here in Herts are fine although the lanes are bad.  We have about 5" of snow.  I also had to take the cat to the vet - he has a poorly eye and keeps getting ulcers on the lens.  Last night he started walking round with one shut eye so we knew we had to take him this morning.  It was so sad the man before me had his dog put down and he left crying just holding his dogs lead.  It made me cry too.

I'll be back..
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oooohhh Donkey- I am     for you. Go and have something nice to eat x
Poor pussy cat


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks for that Natasha - I won't be driving then!

Oh good for you Anne!  I'm also on l'arginine for egg quality - Mir was on that too, and also co-enzyme Q10. I'm also doing the Zita West vitamins, plus a bunch of other stuff!

Donkey - I really know how this feels, I hated waiting for my HCG results when I had my mc in December.  Do you have a really really engrossing DVD? Nothing trassy will do today - it must be something that takes all your attention!

Did we all marry the same man?  DH's blackberry is an extension of his hand, which he occassionally interchanges for his iPhone.

Sxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Ladies, I love my iPhone, they're cool, it's the men that have the issue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sam I think I have come to the conclusion all men are the same

Jacks love mine too, posting from it now so excuse any errors 

Donkey - good luck x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jackeen said:


> Ooopsy. Sorry. Got one ear on the phone, one ear on the telly, it's send me cross eyed


   You must look funny! Ok, the Humira seems to be used more for problems with cytokines rather than NK cells. I have high TNF-Alpha cells, interestingly when I was tested 2 weeks ago, my levels were almost identical to what I got the first time they were tested before the cycle last year. I think originally they were 40.5 and came down to 35.5 with one round of Humira (the ARGC wants to see levels below 30). I didn't take another lot, although they wanted me to, because I figured if they were going to let me cycle with steroids anyway after a second dose, regardless of the results then why waste the money on another course of humira and more tests... especially as I'd seen some people take the second dose and have their cytokines go UP!!! Well they respected my wishes and let me carry on without the second lot of Humira but we all know what happened, the IVF failed....

So I'm fighting daily with the logical side of me which still says why not just treat me with a massive dose of steroids and save a shed load of money but just for once this time I'm going to do what I tell everyone else and put my faith in the clinic!

Oooh Donkey         !!!!

Hey Sam  good luck with getting into town today. I wouldn't drive if I were you. Yes you know what you're doing but what about everyone else?! It's bad enough when it rains heavily and suddenly everyone seems to forget how to drive, they'll never cope with snow! Re your missing AF I saw something on another board where a few of the girls mentioned cinnamon as a good way of bringing it on. Also how about raspberry leaf tea?

Hey Tash - forgot to say, don't worry I'm not going to overdo it. I only want to lose the 7lbs as I have put about that much on since I moved to France, stopped working and started IVF. I also definitely need a detox, between the flu and all the IVF meds so it's all good! Basically if I stick to this thing for a week, continue to exercise regularly, stop eating so much bread and red meat and eat more veg, fish and poultry I should be able to maintain my weight at between 8.5 and 9 stone. I'm currently 9st 5lbs but that was after a few juices and several teas today so I'm probably actually about 9st 2 right now. That's still ok but there's just a few rolls of flab that weren't there before so I want to get rid of em!

Oh and I'm glad my DH isn't the only one that treats tx like another appointment to squeeze into his diary between client meetings... I nearly killed mine when he TWICE booked meetings on the day of EC and was all stressy and had to rush off straight after doing his bit, then left me hanging around the clinic reception for bloody ages after they'd kicked me out of the bed cos he couldn't get back in time to collect me! Even when we had tx in London he was trying to figure out if he could get back to work in Paris that afternoon FFS!!!

Aww bobbi so sweet what you said about your DH  With you re the MIL tho!

PS my DH bless him, sometimes he gets his English a bit mixed up, the other day he said he was going to the mobile phone shop to see if he couldn't upgrade his moby to a blueberry...


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Not long Donkey - hang on in there      Really hope it's the result you deserve

We've built a wicked snowman and been out to see all the kids sledging. The snow still keeps on falling, will be no work tomorrow either at this rate - yay!!!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG - i'm so so behind!!!!

Will try and catchup  

Anne - so sorry hunny bun  

Purple - good luck at the lister today  

Back soon


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yaaay it's Fishy!!!!!!!!!        Where you bin?! 
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

HI Fishy- Thanks hun,hope you've been ok?
xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

donkey - v pleased you managed to get your test done - not long now  

just had a row on the phone with my best friend - ended up shouting down the phone which i dont feel good about, she doesnt know about any of the ivf, just that i'm having tx for something ongoing, she has depression and although shes ok at the moment she goes through stages where she gets quite arrogant and aggressive like shes trying to have an argument - i know its the depression but i find it stressful - we had a talk about it on sat night and i said that i didnt really need to be in stressful situations at the moment and though i am there for her if shes feeling bad or wants to talk about anything i wont be able to deal with her if she is going to be like that - DH doesnt want me to even see her while i do tx if she is like that as it is pretty stressful - anyway she started being a bit aggro about me not wanting to go up to Angel to go to cinema or have lunch as i'm not working tonight now and think is best to stay at home - ended up rowing and shouting at her that she was causing me too much stress so feel really rubbish about it now. not sure whether to call her back?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG - was away this weekend and lots to catch up on....  Need to read which looks like it will take several days!!  Love you all though.

No work today - office is closed!!  DP had to go in though!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

bloody hell Nat- she shouldn't be giving you agro in the first place  - you are a responsible adult who can decide what you want to do and when/if you want to do it hun.  I don't have much patience myself at the moment either and prob may have ended up doing the same.
Do you feellike you want to call back orthat you should call back?   You don't need this sort of stress or shi t   really


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,  

Hope you don't mind but I would appreciate any advice you have?  
I have been classed as a poor responder 1st IVF ES 5 eggs so I donated them all. 2nd IVF 6 eggs 2 fertilised/ grade 1 but sadly BFN. And now I am about to start again next week on Short Flare protocol. Each time I have been on Menopur and by the end of stimms been on max dose of 450iu. This time I will be on 300iu Gonal F & Menopur 150iu from day 1 (maximum dose). Also baby aspirin, buserelin, dexamethasone, & Oestradoil Valerate. 
Do you have any tips etc. on how to help with getting a better response? I often think as I force myself to drink 3 litres of water a day to prevent OHSS, whether this is a good idea when you are a poor responder as maybe you shouldn't drink as much?  
I'm really confused this time around and would love to hear your experiences, are you all on max doses too when you have tx?

Love & thanks xxx (oh & hopefully you might let me stay around on your thread?  )


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

anne - no i dont really want to talk to her but feel i should and worry if she is ok because of the depression. she is a great friend but she is v smothering and has quite a few issues - i didnt tell her DH was away this weekend as otherwise she expects me to spend whole weekend with her! 

Nix - thats sooo funnny about the blueberry      ahh bless him


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha Jen! Enjoy your day off! Ooh I've got lots of pr friends to play with today, lovely!!!

Tash - so sorry about the row with your friend. I know I can be a complete kn0b when I'm depressed and it's not always easy to see what it is I did that was so offensive.  Although I usually realise later and either apologise and or try to make up for it.  At the moment you're both in a difficult place which doesn't help. Look, if you feel like some of what you said was a bit harsh or out of order I'd apologise for it but again explain that you're not able to cope with her issues just now. Not trying to be selfish but just trying to preserve your friendship kind of thing.  I know we're all supposed to be there for our mates all the time but sometimes events get the better of us and you really have to do what's necessary to protect yourself and sometimes that means having to withdraw from people that are, through no fault of their own, a drain on your own PMA.  You're only human after all!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi ya fishy & LJ - I think I'd almost give up on trying to catch up if I were you!! It's been wild on this thread..................

Natasha - send her a text. Tell her your sorry, but your going through something really stressful at the moment and your doctor said you need to stay calm, get plenty of rest and avoid anything stressful.  If that doesn't make her more sensitive, then it probably is just her depression making her want to have an arguement, which she will do whether your there or not.  Let her blow off steam on someone else.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi littlelamb  and welcome to the PR board!

Sorry you're having a hard time hon but you know it's great that your clinic is going to try you on a different combination of drugs, that could be all you need to increase your numbers...  I did about the same as you have on GonalF but then when they gave me pure Menopur I got 16 eggs!  And last time I was on a mixture of mainly menopur with a bit of fostimon and got 9 eggs...  But the lovely PR girls have kindly let me stick around anyway!  And to be honest, 5-6 eggs is NOT that bad a response.

I think you do still need to drink loads of water as the follies basically need it to grow, dehydration is never a good thing and I understand that we should all be drinking 2 litres of water a day anyway just to stay healthy!  I would make it 2 of water and 1 of milk during stims though as the milk helps increase your protein levels which are essential for the growth of healthy eggies.  

That's another tip for healthy eggs, lots of protein, I think Zita West recommends 60g a day during stims?  Are you taking any supplements? Also have you thought about DHEA to improve the quality of your eggs?  We love that stuff on here!

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just checking in for any donkey news??


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Just been outside for a walk and it was lovely.    

Anne: Nice to see you back here sweetie. I have an extra bottle of DHEA, would you like me to post it to you so you can get started ASAP? 

Donkey:   for a BFP! How am I going to wait until 3 pm now? 

Ali: I blew loads of bubbles for you this morning - check out your number now  

Ally: You poor thing  - how did you manage to get to work though honey? Did you walk?

Sam: Your cake sounds yummy - can I have a piece?  

Nix: You've done it again! 



Nixf01 said:


> Mine was surprised when I told him I didn't need him there for the FET. He thought he still needed to give a sample


  

Zuri: Yes hun - the stupid beach asked doc to put all those 8 embies back in!! All FET - she didn't want them to go to waste. They can't reveal which clinic in America did this for her but I would'nt be surprised if she got it done in a local butcher! 
How are you? Still bored? 

Tash : I'm with Sam hun - just tell her how you feel and let her deal with the rest. You need to think about yourself first. 

Bobbi: Glad the party went well chick. 

Hello LJ 

Welcome Littlelamb 

I'm feeling much better today - no more collapsing! I was going to make an appointment with my GP today but can't be @rsed now 

How is everyone else?

pix xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- I understand that you are worried so as Nix said, depression can make us do things/say things we normally wouldn't. Maybe a text then as Sam said - at least then you have made contact  and can avoid any more verbal agro?
xxx


Welcome littleamb - x

Pix-PM'ing you xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

[quote author=sam22 
Did we all marry the same man?  DH's blackberry is an extension of his hand, which he occassionally interchanges for his iPhone.

That's like describing MY dh!!!!!  

Sam - Honestly, if I were you I wouldn't try to drive today unless it's an emergency. Dh and I were out last night and had a couple of scary moments when we were driving back from Wimbledon to Fulham at 10pm. A couple of times the car was skidding and he found it really hard to keep in control. We were relieved when we finally manage to park it nearby our house and just walk the rest of the way  

Zuri - Men find it really hard to deal with and talk about IF. Everything will be alright in the end  

LittleLamb -  

Alegria x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls 

Thanks for the welcome  

Nixf01, Wow, 16 eggs just by changing drugs   Hope that makes a difference to me   I will try the milk this time as I havent done it in the past so I'll do my best to get some down me. What is DHEA? I have heard it mentioned before but didnt know what its for? Can you take it whilst on tx?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Just popping on to see if any news from  donkey yet?  

Anne - i got a spare bottle of dhea too hun, pm if you want and i'll pop it in post 

Angel - hope visit to clinic goes ok if u manage to get there in this weather  

Fishy - how did ur app go last week hunny?  

Hello to zuri ally ali sam natasha laura alegria miranda littlelamb nix nikki tracey steph and everyone else.    

Am at work, hoping they will let us go early, but wont be suprised if they dont   Have put my size 2 wellies in car just in case car gets stuck, im six miles away from home down all side roads so hopefully get as close as i can  

Check back later sweeties

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well....I managed to get to the Lister on time - DP drove me as I really didn't fancy it on my own and his work said don't worry about trying to come in - so did mine which is nice. Was only driving from SE London so not a long way but I put blankets and food in the car just in case!!  Anyway Ali your 1 big 4 small sounds impressive next to my 1 on the right two on the left! The follicle on the right is about 8mm and the ones on the left about 3mm so I was a bit distraught. Jaya came and saw me and has told me not to worry yet as still early days, she has upped me to 450 menopur and I go back on Friday. She reiterated she would be happy if she gets 2 eggs from me and Jalia kept saying one egg one baby but I just am not feeling that lucky right now! I am trying to be positive but am really worried the one on the right will just speed ahead. Anyway just have to keep going with it until Friday and then see what has happened by then. Weird that the left one has two, that ovary hasn't shown any activity for ages it has always been the right one with 2 or 3 follicles. God this is miserable isn't it! 

Anyway just been reading through trying to catch up but am days behind. 

Nikki - would you mind pming me the IM estrogen priming protocol? I saw you posted it at one point but have tried going back and can't find it. I wanted to compare it to the one from CHR although at first glance it looked quite different as IM start with the pill too? I thought I might show it to Jaya as if this cycle doesn't work out I am trying the CHR protocol with her. Thank you x 

Angel - congrats on your BFP and     it is all OK.

Purple - I hope you got to your appointment.

Donkey -       . You mentioned wine making you gag - good sign I thought when I read that.

Ally - poor you you must be the only person in London at work - except everyone at the Lister who thankfully all were there! As you can see from above things not going so great for me - when is your scan - Wed?    

Sam - my DP drove me I wouldn't have done it on my own - too scared! On DPs/DHs - mine has a laptop attached to him every night! Mostly doing e-bay! Men and gadgets!! Can't remember who posted about the estrogen protocol having same poor response as another protocol which made me a bit worried as I am putting all my hope into that especially after today. Comparing the stats is a great idea but I think you are right I read somewhere that CHR for example publish pregnancy rather than live birth. Have you got anywhere with it yet?

Littlelamb - hello. As you can see from my post above I have a truly poor response - I can only dream of 6 eggs so I don't know what to advise except have you had your AMH and FSH tested? These would give you a better indication of whether you are a PR or if they maybe have you on the wrong protocol. Some of the other girls might be able to help a bit more. 

Love to everyone else. How do you get the thing that says blow me bubbles cos I think I am serious need of some!!

Missy x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi littlelamb - yes, is important to keep the water up as the others say, although we PRs arent at massive risk of OHSS its still good to keep body hydrated so blood can circulate easily and get down to those ovaries to help nourish them. DHEA is a hormone/steroid supplement that has been proven in several studies to improve egg quality and quantity in older ladies and PRs. Its role is to balalnce hormones. Am sure someone can post some links to info - i dont have any?  It is perfectly safe to take during tx but you should make your clinic aware that you are taking it. You also need to have been taking it for around 3 mths for it to give any real benefit to eggs but it could help hormone levels before that.

Nix - oo your juicing gave me an idea to add pineapple juice to my spirulina/wheatgrass drink - it was really nice! will now always add juice.

missy - 3 follies not bad though and as jaya says, is earlier days and hopefully the change in doses will give them a little boost.   laughing at your blankiets and food in the car   v clever! seriously cant believe how rubbish this country is with a bit of snow.

Right called friend back and apologised to her for shouting as did feel really bad about that, i'm not really a shouty person normally but i dont think it helps with all the damn drugs that have been pumped through me the past year, we spoke for about 25mins and i reiterated that i would always be there for when she is feeling down or wants to cry or whatever but that i feel unable to deal with her when shes being aggressive and argumentative as i dont want to be getting stressed at moment. thanks nix for explaining you dont always know you're doing it i asked her if this was the case and she said she didnt really know she was doing it until i got angry - also got your bit anne about being a grown adult and if i decided i didnt want to go out then that was my decision and she shouldnt get all aggro about it. all ok now, told her to go and do something nice like having a long bath or a facepack or something and to call me later if she wants.

cant believe there is another disaster in summer bay!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- thats good hun x

OK- here's my dillema now ...... if I start again in March on the pill I will stimm around 10th April approx.
I am desperate to have another go and can't do May cos I need to be in the office due to my bro being on hols.
Question is...will I have been on DHEA long enough?
I really don't want to wait till June 
help


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - thats still a couple of months so it can defo help to make a difference, and it should help balance hormone levels way before then all of which will also help eggies - i dont think you should hang about deferring to june for the dheas sake


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your supportive messages.

Oh I feel soo miserable. It took me a 4 hour round trip so something so simple. And to top it the spotting turned heavy at night and now is a full bleed.   To be honest, I am not feeling hopeful at all. It just doesn't seem possible to me for a baby to be able to survive that.

The doctor said it could go either way although red blood is usually never a good sign. I've given my bloods in but they don't know when they will get the results as a lot of staff have not turned up to work. Got repeat bloods on Wednesday and Friday, so I won't know until end of the week. I can't stop crying.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks nat-just needed a voice of wisdom  
I seem to have put on a crappy TV movie - this working from home lark is grrrrreeeeaaat


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Angel hunny- That is not fair making you wait till the end of week. I wish I could offer some words of comfort hun but the doc did say it could go either way-so that means good too. Is there not anywhere else that can do quicker bloods? The waiting is awful for you hun.
I am just glad that you came back here so we can help you whatever the result


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Angel      Is there an early pregnancy unit near you? Can you not just go there and refuse to move until someone tells you what's happening?!  Someone pleae step in and let me know if I'm being unrealistic about what can or can't be done at this stage...?  I mean, are you on progesterone and/or steroids which are known to help support a pregnancy? Where in London are you babes?  Maybe you could go to the argc?  They can do the bloods and get the results back within an hour... I'm sure if you went in there and explained the situation they'd help out even if you're not a patient. You'd have to pay for the bloods (40 quid on last price list) but surely that's better than having to wait nearly a week to find out what's going on...?
xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Angel hunny am so sorry you are feeling so distressed and you're having to go through this


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- I am defo with you on this hun, this is torture FFS. I don't know the ins and outs off it cos never been PG but bless Angel she needs help sooner than friggin Wednesday

Sorry Angel if I'm speaking out of turn - We just want the best for you hun


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Angel - I'm really sorry you're having to go through this uncertainty hun


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nix, the reason I have to wait out is because it is too early for a scan to pick up anything. It only causes more worry. One blood test is not conclusive. As I was told, its important that the number goes up. Therefore the repeat tests on Wednesday and Friday. You have to be referred to the EPU. Have already spoken to my GP who is doing the needful today but she too said not to bother going for a scan at least until next week.

Anne, Natasha, Alegria thanks.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel- That does make sense actually  hun  x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh Angel, that is rotten, I'm so sorry you have this to deal with.  Just try not to lose hope because you don't know what the red blood is - it is actually quite possible to lose blood and the embie to be ok, particularly if you had more than one transferred - the other could have tried to implant and be coming away now

Just so sorry that after all the stress of tx, you get a BFP that you feel you can't celebrate.   

There are loads of EPUs you can self refer to - where in London are you?

thinking of you xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Angel I'm so sorry honey    I hope bleeding stops soon.   

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Juicy said:


> oh Angel, that is rotten, I'm so sorry you have this to deal with. Just try not to lose hope because you don't know what the red blood is - it is actually quite possible to lose blood and the embie to be ok, particularly if you had more than one transferred - the other could have tried to implant and be coming away now
> 
> There are loads of EPUs you can self refer to - where in London are you?
> 
> thinking of you xx


Yeah! What she said! However, scratch what I said about going to the ARGC. One of the girls on the ARGC board just posted to say the only doc that's in today is Mr T, none of the others made it so I suspect it might be difficult to get him to write a scrip for someone who's not a patient. But if it comes to it and you really want that reassurance it's worth a try.

As for your bloods, I'm a bit confused.... how long does it take them to get the results? It should be same day, in which case you should have a pretty good idea by Wednesday, you just need to see the number double over that time frame, the Friday's test will be the confirmation that you have at least one healthy bubs in there    

xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Anne just wanted to echo what Natasha and Bobbi have said - I wouldn't delay tx for the sake of dhea - yours will arrive this week hopefully and that will give you a good two months.  Four months is optimum but anything over 8 weeks should see benefits

Nix you are dishing out great advice today. I must thank you for the laugh as i cracked up at your dh thinking he needed to produce for the FET, can't decide if that's funnier than Tracey's not taking any notice of when we are most fertile  

I am at work, I walked but am getting a taxi home and staying there all day tomorrow woo!  stay safe out there everyone - Ally hope you get home safely

Missy - hope increased dose works its magic.  
Do we know if Purple made it for her appt?


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

You're right, should get back blood test results on the same day, but because of the snow so many people have not turned up for work. There was only one nurse in and they are short staffed in the labs. Just my luck!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Angel im      for you hunny    

Anne let me know if u want me to post a bottle hunny, or even if u want to come and fetch it ur more than welcome     

Missy - praying for some follie growth for you hunny, sam said i should be prepared to go to ec with only 2 follies, so dont be too disheartened yet hun    

Hi juicy bobbi alegria natasha sam nix pixie and everyone, im still at work and likely not to leave till 5pm 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

nix - do you think Mr T lives at ARGC  

I have cleared my diary for tomorrow too - bunging them all back to back on thursday morning - will be a hard morning but get to have another day of reclusing yeay!! am definitely becoming a bit agrophobic i think!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

angel555 said:


> You're right, should get back blood test results on the same day, but because of the snow so many people have not turned up for work. There was only one nurse in and they are short staffed in the labs. Just my luck!


@rse!!! Right then it's feet up for you then Missus! No rushing around, no nuffink! Ok?!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

bfn

Too upset to talk at the moment
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

natasha6 said:


> nix - do you think Mr T lives at ARGC


   i just asked that question on the ARGC board! I reckon he does tbh! Hey if we're all recluses, what happens when we move to our village? Will the streets be completely empty?!   

Oh DAMN was just about to post when I saw Donkey's message  I'm sorry honey   

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

donkey - i'm so so sorry      we're here if you need us xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

nix - did you know his wife works there too?


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Donkey, I'm so sorry. Don't know what I can say to ease your pain.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Donkey - Really sorry, what a bummer


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Donkey- I am so so sorry hun,   I'm sure no words will help at the mo but we are all here for you.
What happened to me last week felt like the end of the world in some ways but you lot helped me in immeasurable ways.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

natasha6 said:


> nix - did you know his wife works there too?


 Yeah, although I only found that out a week or so ago. There was someone who posted a message complaining about the way she was treated at the clinic who basically insinuated there was no point making complaints to the practice manager as she also happens to be Mrs T although she obviously operates under her maiden name!

Just as well she works there or she'd never see him! He works all hours that bloke!

xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

really sorry Angel can't imagine the frustration and worry you must be going through, when was/is your official test date? is it today? have you done another HPT since your last? I assume its enough days for the HCG trigger to be out of your system is it?

thinking of you x

oh and bugger just seen Donkeys post also, so so sorry Donkey


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey -   i am so sad for you and DH    When you are ready to talk more, we are all here to listen


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh donkey -  

am gutted for you darling.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Donkey - oooo hunny i've just seen ur post - so so sorry       We are here for you whenever u need us.   

Anne - hi hun yes im back on them now but bought 2 giant bottles. Am starting 25mg per day for 1 week then upping week by week as seemed to have bad mood swings and feeling quite down and depressed, but then i did start full on at 75mg per day, or then again i could be just a moody depressed cow.  

We are still here at work, lovely company we work for


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Donkey I'm sorry honey -    
I can completely understand how heartbreaking this is for you. Please come back to the thread when you are ready and we will look after you sweetheart.  

xxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - I wondered where all thoase bubbles had come from   Thanks mate!  Glad those b!tches you work for let you have a day off today!  And very glad you are feeling better too!  

Purple - did you make it to your appointment?  

Nat - Have you heard yet how DH is getting home yet?  You sound like a good friend to your bf.  Nice of you to give her a call, but I think you can afford to be a bit selfish now for a while and put yourself first.  Went and got the Compeed today and it its brill - hardly notices, reduces the reddness and swelling and stops me keep trying to touch it to check its still there!   Its a nasty cold sore this time - had to put 2 overlapping patches on it  
Do they do different sizes?   Thanks for the tip though.  

Nix - I take it you didn't go to your appointment then? You stories about you and DH make me chuckle.  Especially the Blueberry!  Thanks for the info on JV.  Might google it later.   

Ally - hope you have warmed up, you little trooper.  

Alegria -  

Zuri - yes, its weird how the UK cant cope with any sort of weather extremes!!  A flurry of snow, leaves ont eh line etc etc.  i spent a year in Paark City in Utah when I was 21 - as an Au Pair for 2 American kids, adn it would snow 3 foot or so overnight.  I'd get up, plough the drive with their snow plough from the garage and then jump in the Chevy Blazer (big meaty truck like the Fall Guy had!!  ) and drive 10 miles to get the "little darlings" to school!  

Sorry you and DH are not communicating at the moment and you are feeling let down.  It sounds from the email like he does want to talk and ask what is wrong but does not know how to or what to say. 

it sounds like all out partners are the same person - is that the common denominator?   Perhaps if my next DP is an uneducated, uncultured technophobe I'll be pregnant after the first time!!  Chavs seem to have no problem.  ExDP used to say that if a male chav has so much as a w*** then there would be a baby there in the morning!  (Hope that does not offend anyone)

Donkey -   Before I read your post, i also wanted to say that i was choked up at what happened at the vets this morning.   

Littlelamb - Hi and welcome  

Kate - work?? Hope they let you go home early and you get home ok.  

Missyg - replied to you on the Lister thread  
And you have now got loads of bubbles (some from me.....the rest Pixie??)

Angel -   How many embies did you have transferred? 

LJ - hello hon  

Juicy -   Still cant see you new pic  

I walked into town earlier (to get my Compeed) and took some photos of the beautiful scenery on my way.  It was lovely.  Now back home in the warm.  Still snowing outside but I am snug with a box of maltesers and cup of white tea - I think it has some caffiene in it but its the first I've had ll year and it is quite weak.  

Need advice re when to start suppositories (Progesterone).  I triggered 10pm Sat.  Was meant to have IUI 3pm today and start sups tomorrow night.  But as I didn't have IUI today should I start tonight or tomorrow still?  BMS was sort of 24hrs earlier than IUI would have been.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Slycet - Hope they let you go home very soon hun to avoid the next wave of snow which is going to cause even more serious disruption later on


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ali yes bag yourself a chav, in fact all of us do and we'll be popping them out in 9 months


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I decided it would be nice for me to have some tea ready for when Jason got hom so went to peel the potatoes....only to discover they are actually PEARS


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Anne - blame it on the drugs


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

gutted- i was just in the mood for some spuds


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bobbi - hi there!!  

Juicy - I can see your pic at last   Gorgeous! 

Just cleaning my oven!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne G said:


> I decided it would be nice for me to have some tea ready for when Jason got hom so went to peel the potatoes....only to discover they are actually PEARS


    

Nearly as good as the time during tx when I decided I needed to eat healthily and bought a bag of fruit. Took the fruit out of the bag and went to chuck the bag away and put the fruit in the fridge. But there was a real clunk as I took my foot off the bin pedal, much louder than the bin lid should have been... I'd only put the empty plastic bag in the fridge and chucked the fruit in the bin      

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Angel - I am so sorry that you are having such a horribly worrying time, it must be agonising waiting, I really hope that the bleeding stops and that everything is okay   I know it's not a huge comfort right now but I have a friend who bled alot in the early part of her pregnancy, she described it as like a heavy AF, she is due in May so this does not have to be the end   

Donkey - I am so so sorry sweetheart, I am really upset for you, I had such high hopes too. It must feel absolutely awful and there is nothing really we can do to take the pain away, but we are here whenever you need us


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ali - glad you got the compeed, they make a massive difference i think. i've overlapped them before, it is a bit silly that they dont come in diff sizes.

Anne -    - fish and pears for you then   

Just woke up, not quite sure why i was tired as have been having loads of sleep all weekend but was nice and cosy on the sofa with my blanket and hot water bottle. Cant believe it is still snowing!!! Really am wondering ow DH going to get home - he's flying back into Gatwick too which is miles away! His flight seems to be one of few that isnt cancelled but hes not landing till 22.15 and the gatwick express isnt going to be running tonight - cant see there being many cabs about and am sure they wont be fancying a trip to north london..i owuld be a v good wife and go and pick him up but we cant fit him, his suitcase and skiis in our car - actually theres almost no way i would go all that way but at least i can now make him buy us a bigger car


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I like your style!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Donkey - Sorry to hear your news honey, so unfair   

Angel - so sorry to hear you're still bleeding honey, the end of the week will be torturous. Nix is tight - is there somewhere you could go nearer to home?

Natasha - hope DH gets back in one piece...  At least he's got his skis though - maybe he can ski home at this rate?!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pasta for me now. 
I think there's an element of brain damage associated with the IF lark....anyone agree? 

Nat- I hope hubster gets home safe, if all else fails he could always ski


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lucy -great minds think alike eh!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

oh dear hes just called - his flight has just been cancelled - hes so good at dealing with the sort of thing too, NOT!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- Oh no! is he ok?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry this will be a quickie but feel really rubbish with a cold so going back to bed for a little while 

*Donkey* - so sorry to read of your BFN sweetie  - sending you huge   

*Angel *- hoping so much that your bleeding will stop soon and that all will be OK  - hang in there  

Lots of love to everybody else - keep warm! 

Steph xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

natasha6 said:


> oh dear hes just called - his flight has just been cancelled - hes so good at dealing with the sort of thing too, NOT!!!


 Oh Bummocks! Are they gonna put him up in a hotel?



bobbi3 said:


> ladyverte said:
> 
> 
> > Nix is tight -
> ...


  I hadn't clocked that! Oi LV I'll have you know I'm a very generous person and I haven't touched a drop all day!   

Oh hi Steph hon! Sorry you're not feeling well lovey 

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

he's still in chamonix and their hotel will let them stay tonight too - theyre just trying to rebook a flight for tomorrow now - for someone so intelligent he has zero commonsense and the guy hes with isnt much better - its like tweedledumb and tweedledumber!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy - I am sorry that your scan was not more conclusive but it is early days and those follies can do a lot between now and Friday, I know first hand how traumatic it can be when your follies do not grow all that quickly but some of us are just slower at responding so       for friday  

Nix & Anne - I always do stuff like that, IF has turned me into a complete airhead, I think I am thinking about IF ALL the time and it can make me pretty distracted!   I scraped the scraps off a plate into the cutlery drawer once!! That was pretty revolting to clear up!!  

Steph honey - sorry you are under the weather, you tuck up warm and cosy and we will 'see' you soon. Lots of love  

Sam - I did come home actually, I was so so cold, been feeling really guilty though, I think my dad is disparing of me, I got very tearful about being so cold! I had a nice kip on the sofa when I got back which was lovely and I warmed up my ovaries so am feeling better now. Hope your appointment with Zhai went well, I think your AF is just round the corner     

Juicy - I am home safe thank you darling   I wimped out so not that much of a trooper (Ali) as I only managed to stay till lunchtime. I still cannot see your picture!  

Pix - glad your feeling better and didnt need to go to GP and that you managed a day off, just what we all needed really another day of rest, I don't know about you but I am so exhausted!  

Purps - how did your consultation go, hope you are all positive and fired up ready to go, I really have high hopes for this cycle xxxx  

Natasha - sorry you had to have that situation with your friend but hope now it is over you can concentrate fully on what is important - hermitting!!! Oh **** flight cancelled, no they are not good at staying calm in these situations are they!! You must be disappointed that he is not going to be back tonight, although is there a very small twisted part of you that is looking forward to having the bed to yourself again tonight??  

Ali - I am a massive compeed fan, got one on at the moment, I have very delicate feet, ahhhh   I actually went to Westfield yesterday to have a look at the compeed range in Boots, SAD! I got a stick that you rub on your heels aswell to stop rubbing, don't know if it works though  

Lucy - I am sorry only just remembered your post the other day, I totally understand how you have felt in the run up to treatment, I think it is very natural and what we all feel from time to time. I was really positive about this cycle until CD2 when I took the clomid, then it all hit me really hard and I felt very fragile, tearful and even had slight palputation feelings in my chest   I think it was to do with the clomid but also the sudden realisation that although I may be one step closer to my ultimate goal I was also closer to another possible failure and all the time you feel that you are using up your chances. I understand is all I want to say really, but you don't need to be scared, you were SO close last time, I think you will do really well this time xxxx  

I have started getting anxious about scan tomorrow, I have done quite well up until now but it is suddenly feeling very scary, I keep thinking I haven't drunk enough water (was really dehydrated this afternoon) I just haven't been thirsty but now I think I may have buggered this up, also wondering if my tum has been kept warm enough (not been doing wheatbag every night), doubt I have had enough protein, worried I stopped the DHEA a few weeks ago, worried I only took 50mg for most of the time, the list of worries is endless. Ultimately I am worried as my twinges have been pretty few and far between and today is CD8, although only day 5 of stims. 

I am sorry no more personals I am too distracted tonight xxxx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi ladies

Have posted on this thread before in which you were all very helpful.  I had a poor response with my last IVF in which I only produced 2 follies which was with the long protocol and maximum dosage of Gonal F which was 375ui (well maximum for our clinic)  At my follow up appointment they thought that the reason behind me not responding could of been 1.  because I had been on zoladex which shuts down the system for 3 months and my ovaries took too long to respond or 2.  My fsh was high.  But I have then done my fsh and its within normal ranges dont know exact figure but will find out.  

In the next few weeks I will be embarking on another cycle which will be short protocol this time now what are the chances of me producing more follies is it possible for 2 cycles to be completely different?  To top things off I had to recently have one of my ovaries removed due to a huge cyst so now only have 1 Ovary!!!! what are the chances? 

Hope you ladies can help me with this query too!! and good luck to you all wherever you may be in your treatments!

Sonia


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Relax tonight hun, just try an be positive - ps, I had about 2 twinges by stimm day 5 and I had some action going on.
Good luck hun  

Steph- Ah, sorry you're feeling poo hun, get yourself nice and toasty under the duvet and have something delicious for tea


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Alegria/Ali - Work let us go 20mins early, how gracious of them   Took me 40mins to get the 6 miles home    Im freezing cold but just had a lovely coffee and gonna run a nice hot bath.

Anne      There is a thread on the relationship and bms topic of drug induced stories, i was howling with laughter all night, u gotta have a look if you get chance.  Think we are having cumberland pie for tea, only £2.00 from asda  

Natasha - when are we gonna realise thats all blokes are thick hunny in fact if i asked dh the difference between an apple and a pear he probably wouldnt know    Hope dh and his friend get sorted and are home soon   

Ally - good luck for scan 2moz, im     for you petal  

Hi steph hope u feel better soon   

Hi bobbi pixie ally lucy juicy (sorry cant type juicy lucy anymore it makes me titter) sam tracey fishy missy and everyone else.

Gonna run me bath and see if i can defrost me little tootsies


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sonia- I am sure 2 cycles can be different as lots of these ladies here who have babies/or are pregnant now are quite inspirational.
I have just had a failed 1st cycle- see my sig for details so I am a believe that next time will be different in a good way  
Good luck  
Anne


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sonia sorry hun our posts crossed    Anne is correct tho petal just because u had poor response last time, does not mean you will get the poor response again.  Are you staying at the same clinic or trying somewhere new?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - thanks for the reassurance hon. How are you sweetheart?   A bit brighter? Each day will be an improvement from here with the odd cry which is only to be expected (well that was me anyway). DHEA - personally I waited the 4 months but in retrospect I wish I had just gone for it and in your case you got eggs this time, you just need to fine tune them so I would do in March, you should take up Pix's kind offer, that will get you going even sooner  

Sonia - I think that you could have a suprising result doing the SP, so many girls think they are down and out after doing the LP and then do the SP and have really good results. Go for it!! Good luck x

Kate - hope you have defrosted!!  

A xxxx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

thanks for quick response   annie G-  staying at same clinic as first go was private but have been approved for the NHS go,s now.  

slycett -  about your first cycle and hope your 2nd cycle is the one!!!

would you ladies think that having one ovary will make a huge difference?

Soniax


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ally - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie as I'm running round trying to get tea on.

Donkey - I'm so, so sorry. Big hugs.

Agel - hope the bleeding eases off soon.

Sonia - you only need one good egg, so that remaining ovary could easily push out that good 'un! Lots of us have felt everything was against us, only for it all to turn out all right. take heart. x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ally -     hun, really hope your scan goes well tomorrow

Sonia - 2 cycles can absolutely be totally different and there is often a big diff in changing from a LP to a SP

Well looks like DH not coming home till wednesday!! thats earliest availability for rebooking and getting a def seat - hes looked at couple of other airlines but they dont have anything til wed either, their other option is to go to airport tomorrow and just get waitlisted on all the flights but figure with everyone else doing the same will be a bit tedious for them (his words) so theyre going to stay...looks like i have a couple more days peace and quiet and will be expecting  pretty big present now too


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks ladies!!!

But one thing that worries me is that our clinic needs 3 follies before going for EC so that makes it harder and also why my last cycle was abandoned.  Even though I had 2 and they could of been 2 very good follies I had to abandon I was gutted!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Alegs - thanks hon - means a lot xxxx

Sonia - you have to go for it and see what happens, if you have a better result on SP you may not be talking about just one follicle from your ovary, you could be talking about 3, 4, 5, 6, 7,   you have to go for it, especially as it is a NHS go, well you would have to go for it regardless wouldn't you!! I think you may be pleasantly surprised and I certainly hope that you are xxxx

Natasha - will DH go back to the slopes? Lucky [email protected] I wanna ski now!!


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

sorry ladies another question i see most you ladies went abroad like Istanbul and Czech etc is it easy to just go to those clinics etc how does it work the reason im asking is if it dosent work at our clinic how would i go abroad?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Saffa - the Jinemed in Istanbul does consultations in London so you can meet them before you commit. I am not sure about the Czech ones but they are all easy to go to although not sure if there are waiting lists for own egg IVF, there are boards on here for all those clinics so you may be better placed asking those girlies for the details


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

slycett said:


> (sorry cant type juicy lucy anymore it makes me titter)


and a me going on about a tight Nix....

Where will we end up?!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> natasha6 said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear hes just called - his flight has just been cancelled - hes so good at dealing with the sort of thing too, NOT!!!
> ...


Hehe Nix - I didn't even think about the money side - I was thinking about lady gardens.... shows where my gutter brain is!

oops!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ally1973 said:


> Natasha - will DH go back to the slopes? Lucky [email protected] I wanna ski now!!


You wanna go to Avoriaz with DH and his mates in March? Please, be my guest!!! Good luck for the scan tomoz!



ladyverte said:


> slycett said:
> 
> 
> > (sorry cant type juicy lucy anymore it makes me titter)
> ...


Oh dear, I see the posts are getting smutty again   

Saffa - have you had a look at the tx abroad boards at all? Sorry about losing your ovary but so many of us have one lazy one and one good one, we might as well all be operating on one poxy ovary anyway! If you get the right clinic and the right protocol I'm sure it won't make a huge difference. Good luck hon!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

ladyverte said:


> Nixf01 said:
> 
> 
> > natasha6 said:
> ...


Yeah that was the first thing I thought too but I'm trying to be virtuous this week so I was pretending I hadn't spotted the smutty connotations of that post


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening everyone!
just a quick post from me as still at work (shouldn't have come back - only made it to lunchtime before I started crying - photo of colleagues new baby on notice board (I am genuinely pleased for her, it's just that this is now the third baby in my team (of 21 - including 5 blokes and 5 over 50s) since my first IVF attempt)
Weather here not as bad as down south - only a couple of inches of snow this morning, but it is getting worse now. At least I just walk home, and have my sensible footwear with me so will be fine - and the hat I wear that makes my hair look dreadful all day but keeps me warm I can justify because it is snowing!!

Donkey - so sorry to hear your news. Nothing I can say can make you feel any better just now, but keep us posted - we are here to listen to how you are feeling and you don't have to pretend or put a brave face on with us.  

Angel - Hoping and praying you can keep going till Wednesday, and have better news then, and then feel reassured by Friday. It is such an anxious time -     for Wednesday to give you good news.

Ali - hope it all went well. I'd start the pessaries tonight just so you know you are doing everything for your womb lining that you can; but on the other hand, as it is my overal worst part of the treatment I could equally well argue to put off using them for the longest justifiable time! I hate them. 

Zuri - sorry to hear you are feeling down and not happy with DH. I can't offer advice about the men part, since my views/luck/ opportunities have kept me single (or is it that all the ones I would be interested in have one eye on their iphone and the other on their blackberry and are not actually looking around enough?). But with the progesterone and feeling chronically premenstrual - I am totally with you on that. Cried at work; felt my boss was being entirely unreasonable (for not sorting things out whilst on leave from work); couldn't cope with minor changes in plans (and felt good about myself for managing NOT to cry!). It won't last long (or if it lasts longer than the 2ww you have more and better reasons for it, and are so happy that you will be tearful because of that as well), and I am sure things will get back on track after the treatment cycle finishes and when you have your bfp. 

Ally - congrats on scan (getting there in the weather and having follies!!)

Everyone else - sorry no more personals - I need to get home, since I have to get in for an early meeting tomorrow and I need to shop on the way (ran out of high protein things that I can cook in minutes for my tea - thinking omelette but need eggs). So hi to Natasha, Nix, Nikkiw and Nikki2008; Purple, Fishy, Little Jen, welcome Saffa/ Sonia, Hi Alegria, tracey, Miranda, Laura, Steph, Kate, Ladyverte, Bobbi, Pixie and Popsi and everyone else - I know I have missed some of you out but only two days till I get internet at home again!! Then I might manage to keep up a bit better... Alternatively, if I give up work....

best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

natasha6 said:


> Well looks like DH not coming home till wednesday!! thats earliest availability for rebooking and getting a def seat - hes looked at couple of other airlines but they dont have anything til wed either,


Natasha that's his excuse anyway !  

Ally: Hang in there my lovely, still early days to have any twinges. I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow's scan.
Did you call the Lister today to check if all OK for tomorrow? I'll be thinking of you  

Ali/Missy: You are welcome for the bubbles   I wen't in to psycho mode earlier on and kept clicking  Has anyone seen how many bubbles Nix has   that explains all the eggs she's been popping out!!

Donkey: Hope you are OK honey 

LJ: still reading ? - it wouldn't surprise me 

Hello Elinor 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Donkey    so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Yep hun, I am getting there definitely    

Nat- Ooooohh what about that £41,000 necklace from Tiffany as your pressie?    

Hi beachy x

Hi Mir x

Hi Pix x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Elinor, good to know i'm not the only one going loopy on the progesterone  when's your test day? x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Elinor


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - you must have RSI by now!     

Ally - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow   Will be thinkingk of you and keeping everything crossed.  

Eli -   sorry you felt sad today, but its not surprising considering the last few weeks and all those nasty drugs.     Hope you have a relaxing evening and wake up ready to face the wrold again.

Anne - sorry about the pasta.  Just doesn't cut it does it?  

Nix - I skied in Avoriaz a few years ago and loved it.  Understand why you are not going though.  

LV/Nix/Bobbi -   that was my first thought too.   

Natasha - 2 more nights with that big bed to yourself.  And another day off work for you.  And a super big present which he will now have plenty of time to go out and buy   Its a win win situation for you!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha just spoken to him and told him i was now expecting a large present for my inconvenience and also reminded him am still waiting for my christmas pressie replacement - hes in switzerland, i'm thinking a rolex might cover it!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

you go girl!! 

ps: Can you ask him to bring me some chocolates?   

Anne: What did you end up having for dinner in the end hun?  

Ali: Yep you know it  

nxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just had the soggiest most rank pasta in the world cos Jason was well delayed on his way home- he called to say he was 10 mins away so I put it on then called to say he was stuck in mad traffic- for an hour!!
Oh well, at least he made it home in one piece- so many accidents on the roads today  
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Cracks me up when it says The server is under high stress - aren't we all


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - I know, the cheek of it, I thought this was a support site, are we supposed to be supporting the server

Sorry about your pasta - so annoying when it doesn't work out as you had planned, particularly since the pasta was going to need to be fantastic to make up for not being potato!! 

Love ya 

A xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I made it to London in fact it was really easy and lovely, the roads were clear and not bad at all, only slippy bit what battersea park   bless you all for thinking of me!

Donkey, so sorry hunny     we're here when you're ready sweetie!

Angel hunny stay strong and rest up as much as you can   

Ally are you warmed up yet hunny? Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow!

Hello to everyone else,

Quick update, seen Dr Faris, lovely guy, scan showed 5 follies on each side, and poss cyst/ swollen tube/loop of bowel outside Right Ovary which they think is nothing but will check it out on next scan. Anyway he didn't bother with AMH as wouldn't change what he does, he put me on the cetrocide OCP protocol

Start Pill next period in about 2 weeks, then go for scan 12th March and start 450iu Menopur for approx 15 days with Cetrocide after 2nd scan 0.25mg daily for 7 days.

He said he'd go ahead with one follie, or ten follies! so I guess I'm on the road again!

Ally & Anne were either of you on these drugs? if so which place did you purchase from? My appoint for tomorrow has cancelled so I will do some ringing around then but any experience would be appreciated ladies, also gonna get GP to prescribe pill!

Hugs to all Steph hope you feel better soon

Love

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oooo Purple - back on the wagon again, very exciting stuff and so glad to hear Dr Faris has a plan, things feel better when there's a path ahead, eh? 5 follies on each side is fantastic, well done you...

Wishing you lots of    for a fantastic cycle ahead

Lucy x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Purple - Glad you made it to the Lister and that you're back on the saddle, you've good great chances with this number of follies! 
Re. where to buy cheap drugs, hope this thread helps: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.540

Good luck 

Alegria x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

purple - thats great news that you made it there and had such a positive consultation and 5 follies each side is a great starting place


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Purple that's great news ! 5 on each side too - riches!
I got my menopur from Fazeley Pharmacy, I think Anne did too as they are quite near her - she went in person.  They tend to be the cheapest for menopur and cetrotide.  Shall I find the 'where to buy cheap drugs' thread for you, as that has all the details of the other places to try but I rang them all and fazeley was cheapest by a bit

edit : Alegs has beaten me to it.  hi alegs  

Ally all sounds good for your scan going ahead without any probs tomorrow.  When I did the clomid, I didn't feel a single twinge before my first scan which was day 7.  Phew at least you are nearly at the end of the clomid.    I have high hopes you will be cheering us up with your golden follie/s tomorrow, I bet your power walk got it/them going

Ali - thanks re pic!  your day with tea and maltesers sounds ace

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- excellent news!!!! Yep, your protocol sounds indentical to mine hun.
I used Fazeley pharmacy - 12.20 per amp of Menopur and I was on 5 a day - Ali27 used someone a bit cheaper- think they were Healthcare at home but check Lister thread for info- they are 11.60 any per amp.
Cetrotide is £24.50 each and I had 6 of those.
Hope that helps
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anne G said:


> Cracks me up when it says The server is under high stress - aren't we all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps - I only stimmed for 11 days so don't get all of the script in one go.
You are on max dose then- they might up my next go depending on what latest FSH/AMH is

Mir  

Alls-


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahh Shucks ladies, making me feel all  girly and gigly about my 10 follies now    

No but thanks, have found the thread about drug prices ladies thank you very much, will ring around tomorrow!! 

Oh forgot to say on subject of DH's we had such a huge row this morning that several times he said he wasn't coming to appointment     after silent trip in there we were holding hands and kissing on way out....... oh the stress of IVF hey 

Thanks anne sweetie, expensive ol business hey, seems even at cheapest prices our drugs are going to come in around 1400 quid I need 6 amps a day for 15 days 90 amps so thats over a grand!!  hey ho

So glad you're feeling a bit better hunny   

Sxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps - well done hunny back on the tx wagon     Good luck sweetie, let me know bout ur drugs im gonna get mine in a couple of weeks, might just try and have a word with me gp tho, he's great and was very angry when i couldnt get any treatment on the nhs, so maybe he might convert it to an nhs prescription. Gotta be worth a try aint it?

Anne - hi done really well on diet today but now craving some chocolate and have one walnut whip left.  Shall i?  

Hi lucy juicy miranda bobbi ally ali natasha alegria pixie nix sam and everyone.  How we all coping coping with the lovely snowy weather?  Have had a lovely bath and might start the ttc au nat bonkathon for this month.  Am on cd13 and had a high on cbfm for past 5 days so im hoping 2 peak 2moz.  But then it could be just cos my ovaries are so crap and i'll get a peak for the next 15 days and not actually release one    Oh well i nothing if not a trier   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks ladies

wow this thread is very busy but will definately look into the treatment abroad threads but for the moment am going to focus on my free NHS go's

purple72 - 10 follies you go girl!!!

Soniax


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Kate hun you MUST ask GP, mine used to do it so definately worth an ask, and if not all he may be able to do some.

Unfortunately mine no longer can, but I'm sure he'll do OCP and I have cyclogest from last 2 cancelled cycles so for me just Cetrocide, Menopur and Ovitrelle, mind you thats enough! Will let you know my dear

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps - def will ask him then hun, thanx thought i was being a bit saft there  

Natasha - diamond encrusted rolex with matching braclet necklace and earrings should do hunny  

Cant make up my mind about the walnut whip or not   Or should i have jam roly poly   Oh god i hate all these decisions


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

kate - i would eat it all - then its all gone and not there to toment you, then you just need to work on not buying more


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- you eat the WW and I will have a scoop of ice cream   

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - done sweetie   

Natasha i try so hard hun, but all these biscuits and chocolates keep falling off the shelves and always land in my trolley, and would you believe it i never notice till i get home and put the shopping away   And my momma always taught me never to throw food away as the starving people would be glad of it.  Hence the reason im 11 and half stone and as round as barrell


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple. As Anne said def don't get your whole prescription at once.  I was on the same protocol from Raef Farris and he gave me 15 day stimms prescription but I only stimmed for 9 or 10 days I think and had over £200 of drugs left over.  I also found Fazeley Pharmacy the cheapest of all those I rang from the 'where to buy cheap drugs' thread.  I never got a price from the Lister.  Some others have said that actually they aren't that much more expensive.  You could get 10 days stimms somewhere else and then if you need extra get them from the Lister if you can't wait.  If you do get them from Fazeley they need the original prescription not a copy.  I sent mine in as soon as I got back from the Lister but asked them not to actually dispense them until I rang to say I needed them and that is what they did.

Donkey. I am so sorry to hear your news.     It is just sh*t isn't it.

Anne    about your pears instead of potatoes.

Natasha.  I hope you enjoy your extra couple of days with the house to yourself.  I hope you enjoy your pressie even more  

I had a lovely day today.  Some friends invited us up for lunch and we ended up drinking lots of red wine and stayed until 6.  Then walked home in the lovely snow.  Even better, I had a text from work to say stay at home tomorrow unless there is a bit improvement in the weather. Hooray.

Kate.  Enjoy that walnut whip.  I am craving a cadbury's cream egg.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone 

Juicy - thanks so much for your reassurance re clomid and twinges! I have had the odd one but they come and go and I have long periods between one and the next. Lets hope that walking did it!! How are you Juicy?  

Purps - I am so glad you had a good appointment, Raef is so so so lovely, he was so wonderful on the day my last tx was cancelled, he was waiting to go and do an ec and took the time to come in and sit with us and generally chat about what had happened, told us not to give up, made me cry he was so lovely. I have done the same protocol, I did it with 450 first time round but as i don't really produce follies my dose was reduced to 150. The cetrotide is used from approx CD7 to control your LH surge and therefore stop you ovulating too early. I got my OCP prescription from the Lister but just used it at boots and paid only the normal prescription charge, I got all my other drugs at the Lister (which was expensive but as I didnt know when I would get cancelled couldn't really do it any other way), really shop around for the Cetrotide, it is particularly expensive. Looks like March will be busy with Anne, Lucy and you starting off      Totally understand the DH row, it is the tension that builds up isn't it, Ben and I just had a row (I am still feeling extremely petulant) about all his [email protected] that is EVERYWHERE!! 1 bedroom flat 3 bikes (in sitting room), a WALL of CD's, he cannot take criticism but to be honest the row was probably more to do with my scan tomorrow!

Tracey hon - glad you had a good day with your friends, sounds like a lovely wintry afternoon xxxx

Kate - enjoy the whip - I am going to eat half a jumbo twix - food is making me less stressed tonight xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally         

You are so lovely, sorry about bens stuff bless you, thanks for the advice, re drugs, what time's your scan tomorrow hunny bun? Will be keeping everything crossed for you!!

Love & hugs

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purps - thank you for your PM so very sweet of you, my scan is at 9.30am   I hope I have some better news than I have had before      Love and hugs to you too


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

09:30 it is then!!

I'll be thinking of ya hunny

     

Sx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ally good luck for tomorrow darling   it all goes well for you  

donkey.. i am so so sorry to hear your news   

anne.. you made me   with your pears honey, its good that the old anne is back a little xx

much love to everyone else on this lovely snowy evening xxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow ally x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Purps, Pops and Zuri - much appreciated as always, I always go to my appointments with all of you in my mind, I think maybe if I can do it it will give everyone else hope!!  

Quick question, is Lainey abroad doing treatment or is she still here? Are you okay Lainey? Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just off to read in bed and watch the snow fall..Ally     for tomorrow


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - best of luck for 2moz sweetheart


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Just on for a minute girls - lot of love to you all. Will get back with more personals later.

Donkey        There are no words I can say to take away the pain you must be feeling right now, I know you must be just devasted. Take your time, grieve and get over this cycle. I do want you to remember one thing, the BEST IVF clinics who don't treat PRs don't even have a 50% success rate, so even the best possible candidates don't have BFP on every cycle. You DID get to ET, you CAN do it again, and next time you may get your BFP.

angel - I know you must be really really stressed tonight, try to relax and stay calm. This may all go ok, there are lots of stories of early bleeding which go on positively. Your doctor is right, it is WAY to early to have a scan. I read a US study, where they showed

At a (beta)-hCG level of 1000 mIU per milliliter, 50 percent of intrauterine sacs will be seen.

So even with a HCG of 1000, they can only see a sac 50% of the time. So it's better to just wait ok.

Here are some links on HCG levels:
http://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html
http://www.fertilinet.com/hcg_%20levels_in_%20pregnancy.htm

I've heard that where 2 embies implant, often there is a lot of bleeding.

Ally -      I know your really scared about tomorrow.        it's really good news for you. Try to relax tonight and get a good night sleep - as impossible as this is, just try not to place too much pressure on this scan. You KNOW that Chinese medicine still offers you hope, it got your AF back twice now. And remember those links I sent last week of the Estrogen Priming protocol under Dr Check - pregnancies in 3 women with FSH of 164, 147 and 123! It's a scan, it's important, but try to take the pressure off as no matter what happens - this is not your last scan, there will be more or this cycle or another.  

LOL Sam xxx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just woke up on the sofa so gonna toddle of to bed now girls,

Ally- Lots of luck for tomorrow hun, you will be fine  

Hi Pops

Night night all
xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ally -        for tomorrow.      Dont get too hung up on the twinges.  I've had more since i stopped the meds than during stimming   

I have a nice clean oven and an empty box of maltesers


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ali fancy coming and cleaning my oven? 

I'll buy you several boxes of maltesers   

Night Anne hunny sweet dreams

Night all gonna sign off now

Sxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Working from home again today  

Angel- I hope you got some rest last night and are as OK as you can be  

Donkey-  

Pix, Kate- - Are you ladies at work today?   

Ally- I sent you a text hun. Hope today has gone well for you  

Zuri- Hope you're feeling a bit better today?  

Nat-  

Bobbi, Beachy, Tracey, Lainey, Purps, Fishy, Nix, Mir, Ali, Juicy, LJ, Lucy, NikkiW, Pops, Nikki2008, Alegs, Steph, Laura


Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning Anne!  I've just woken up from a lovely nights sleep.  We have had more snow overnight.  I have a reflexology appointment at 2pm.  Fortunately its only at the bottom of my road/hill so I'll be looking like Bambi as I treacherously walk down there!  

Nice you can WFH again -   How are you doing?  

Purple - I hate oven cleaning!  I hardly ever do it.  Next time, I'm going to get one of those companies in who do it for you for £30.  Its got to be the worst job!  And you never get all the burnt-on stuff off, do you?!


Ally - thinking of you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali- morning! I am interested in getting my oven cleaned next time by one of those people!!

Enjoy your reflexology xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

OMG its so busy on here   It will take me forever to get to know everyone  

Had a bit of a read back though:-

Missy- Hope the increased dose does the trick for Friday  

Angel- It must be so hard and frustrating for you the waiting must be awful, take it easy  

Donkey - So sorry to hear about you BFN  

Ally - Good luck for todays scan x

Natasha - A Rolex sounds fair enough after all he is having an extra little holiday  

Anne -     The pears made me laugh so much!! I answered a stapler once instead of the phone!!

Love to everyone else xxxxx

No snow here today, all of yesterdays half inch had melted by the afternoon   Whats the rest of the country like?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sure Lainey was going to Cyprus not Turkey.

Ally.  I hope your scan has gone well.

I had an email from work today saying we should try to make it in if our train line was running.  Mine is but not that regular and I can't face standing in the cold for ages waiting for a train so I am WFH again today.  

It makes such a change for snow to last more than a day in Surrey and it is still as thick now as it was last night.

Ali. Enjoy your reflexology.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning Anne & Ali  

Anne : I am also working from home today as there are no trains to London from where I live and my drive way turned in to an ice rink. It's such a shame eh    I keep getting phone calls from the office  though  They can't do their jobs without me!  
Erm leave me alone I'm busy with nothing here!   

How are you today sweetie?

Ali: Enjoy your reflexology session hun - I'm very ticklish so no reflexology for me   

Morning littlelamb!

Morning Tracey - Yes I agree Lainey said she was going to Cyprus. She posted on ** about the snow yesterday but not sure where she is writing from.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just started snowing again here.

Tracey - I thought Lainey was going to Cyrpus too but thought I may have missed an update.  Enjoy WFH!! 

Littlelamb - I have a friend who lives in manchester and her children were really disappointed they were not snowed in/off scool.    answering the stapler!!

Anne - You watching TM in a minute?  I'm waiting for it to come on!

Morning bobs!  

Hello Pixie!!    Enjoy your break from work  

Just had a huge veddie fritatta for brekky.  Makes up for the box of maltesers yesterday!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Morning all, hope you are enjoying working from home.

Ally, wanted to wish you all the best for your scan today.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali- Whats TV?    

Pix- yep, feel ok today but have had a major panic about £££££ but then what's gotta be done has  gotta be done eh!

Hi Tracey x

Hi Littleamb x
Angel- hello lovely x

Yo- Bobs xx

lainey hasn't done to Cyprus as yet- well she hadn't yesterday, I sent her a text

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good morning team PR

Well my DP stopped smoking yesterday  however it's early days, he used to smoke 30 to 40 a day    I don't think he is doing to badly really apart from the fact that his voice turns into something out of the exorcist when he shouts 'I want a f' cigarette'   He told me this morning that he dreamt that he was leaving the house dressed in a cloack and shoes made of cigarettes   I think this is called a 'user dream'

Donkey - I am so sorry  

Angel - hope you are hanging in there   

Ally - hope you scan goes well

Pixie, Anne & Tracey - don't work too hard  

Morning Bobbi


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anne - TM is This Morning - Phil and Ferm do make me laugh sometimes!

Not sure though was "veddie" fritatta is though!   

Hi Nikki


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Who's Ferm?  Must check what i type before I post!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

got ya Ali!! I have the radion on low at the moment as customers keep calling me and they are disrupting my TV watching  

Nikki   

I can t work out how to do quotes here


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning girls! 

Another one WFH here    Some of my workmates have made it to work today but I've sent a txt msg to my boss explaining that my local underground line is still closed and overground trains and buses are severe disrupted with massive delays and also crowded so like Tracey cannot face a nightmare commuting in this freezing  

Ally - Thinking of you   

Niki - Hope dh stick to the new NO smoking policy  

Ali - I want one of those oven cleaning people too! I hate doing it and asked our regular cleaner to do it while we were away on hols during Xmas but she didn't do it properly and I had to remove all the white streaks of the cleaning product myself  

It's a lovely sunny day with beautiful white snow here in West London today.
Alegria x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I can t work out how to do quotes here 
[/quote]

Just trying to quote! Not sure if this will work or if I will just make myself look like a complete 

Hi Alegria - West London sounds beautiful this monring.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

complete


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally & Angel - thinking of you both today    

Donkey        We are all here for you when your ready.

Mornin Alegria, Anne, Ali, Bobbi, Nikki, Lamby & Tracey .


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

i am in middle of big work quotation and i am arsing around trying to work out how to do quotes on here -  its bugging me now
we need Nix- she's quote queen


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne G said:


> Nikki
> 
> I can t work out how to do quotes here


Anne just press insert quote hun 

Morning Nikki - Well done on DH for giving up smoking. ^beware^ though!

Alegria - Ok I understand the trains and buses aren't working but the underground - there can't be any snow there surely?  Oh well, whatever gets us off work is good eh? 

Anne: Is Lainey OK then?

xxxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Morning everyone

after one of my work colleagues pointing out that I have been 'chronically hyperventilating' since about christmas time (indicator of stress - anyone surprised I feel stressed?!), i have decided to do things that calm me down, which includes logging on here in work time. naughty, but if it stops me cracking up completely then I suppose it is in the interests of my employers too. Feeling a bit calmer today, but still hugely anxious re testing on Friday (and heard yesterday I have to attend a tribunal that morning too, so will have extra anxiety about getting from out of town hospital to tribunal venue using public transport - driving when I am this stressed really isn't a good plan). Hope it all ends up starightforward, and maybe I should just get a taxi...

Ally - was thinking of you earlier and really hope this scan was good news. Will keep checking to see if you have news for us!  

Ali - thanks for your postive thoughts. Like the idea of polishing off a whole box of maltesers - reminded me of one student flat where maltesers where our chocolate of choice - we made a shrine to the Chocolate God from all the left over boxes!

Purple - so pleased you (a) safely made it to clinic and (b) had such great results - 10 follies! Fingers crossed that this spring will find more than parks and gardens blooming.  If the drugs are expensive do look into collecting the prescription (or having it delivered) in stages - then you don't fork out for 15 days when you may only need 10 or 12. My clinic (private last Nov) prescribed for 10 days, then charged for additional later. NHS one just says on the invoice that 'you may be invoiced for more medication if you require more than 11 days...' - so clearly the 15 days is so you don't run out, but may not be essential. Shop around!!

Angel - hope you are hanging in there!   

Kate - whilst you were going through your walnut whip or Janm Roly Poly dilemma last night I was muching my way through 3 (yes, 3!!) belgian chocolate choc ices. I say it helps with stress.... 

Anne - Hi - and good to know you were also supporting Kate with the pudding dilemma by eating ice cream with her - what a truly caring and supportive bunch we are!

Natasha - hope hubbie finds a suitably fancy present to make up for being away so long (and for Christmas). Though if it were me I'd just say I want my weight in swiss chocs thanks!

Zuri - hope today is a calmer one for you. I am trying to be a bit more Zen and have Bach on my ipod and will try to shut out the world if it all gets too much. I test on Friday. Hoping you are doing better with the wait than me!  

Pixie - hope you have a nice day today - hope they can manage some stuff without you so WFH is better than working in the office. Here we just have rain now, so all the snowmen are melting... Boo.

Sonia - Have your clinic told you why they won't do EC if you have 2 follies? Is it the same if you are NHS or private? I think it is worth asking, because although hopefully with a different protocol things will turn out very much better (they learn from the first go how you respond etc), if you get two decent follies you want to be somewhere where they will do something to give them a chance. Have they said whether IUI would be an option in that event (sorry, not sure if that is even a possibility for you, but if you have the follies you want to give them a chance). It might be that if they don't get to egg collection you get to try again, and if it is your NHS go then this is worthwhile trying. However, it may well be wroth looking into other clinics that will go with 2 as a back up plan. Somehow I have always found it reassuring to have a back up plan. You might never need it, and hopefully your one fabulous ovary will produce a decent response (mine have always been lopsided in response, one working well one go, the other another - since being a 'poor responder' I have only had eggs retrived from one or the other, but have still managed up to five from one ovary (when there were only three antral folllies visible).  Sorry for waffling, but basically, there is hope, and there are other options. 

Tracey - loved the sound of your day yesterday - and you have another day off today. I am jealous (about to head out into sleet to get bus to visit house to assess if environmental health need to intervene - not sure my stomach can take it, and think I'd rather be looking out on snow and building snowmen!)

Nikki2008 - hope you are bearing up ok with dh's nicotine withdrawal. It must be tough, and although is a great thing to be doing for the long term it can add to the stress of the here and now...

Beachy, Fishy, Alegria, Popsi, Bobbi, Steph (hope you are feeling better), Laura, LJ, Missy, Littlelamb and everyone else hope you are all well.
Love and best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Testing as I've always wanted to do quotes too



> my little test quote!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

> yipeeaaa!


ok, off to do all the things i didn't do yesterday

xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne the easiest way to do quotes is while you are typing scroll down and press insert quote on the thing you want quoting hun. You used to quote a lot - what happened?  

Bobs: I reckon you are right about Alegria  

Elinor: Take care of yourself honey. I'll be    for your test on Friday. 

Angel: How are you feeling today?  

Morning Sam - well done!  

xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

bobbi3 said:


> The underground is largely working Pix....methinks alegria is skiving!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

bobbi3 said:


> The underground is largely working Pix....methinks alegria is skiving!
> 
> Anne - the insert quote button looks like a piece of paper with an arrow pointing to the right. It is next to the # button. You put your text in between the [quotes]


Wot?    I just click on the quote button, top right, on the message concerned and then the quote pops up in the message that I'm typing... How you feeling today chica? You ready to fight...?!   

Hi Elinor - I love the concept of a shrine to the Chocolate God!    Re test day - Babes, take the cab! Why give yourself more stress if you can avoid it?



Anne G said:


> i am in middle of big work quotation and i am arsing around trying to work out how to do quotes on here - its bugging me now
> we need Nix- she's quote queen


You can call me "Your Majesty"...   

Nikki - props to DH for giving up smoking! Is he using the patches or anything to help him?

Hey Alegs - good for you WFH! Why kill yourself to get into the office when half the time they don't appreciate it anyway?!

Angel - how are you today chica? Any news on the blood results?

Ally - good luck for today babes, hope you manage to get into town without too much hassle!

Love to everyone else, hope you're all well!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix-    getting better today ta Queenie  
Wish I wasn't so busy here though, I want to doss about and do buggar all  
I've got Kiss FM on and that's helping with my mood too    

Pix- Did I used to quote? must have done em without realising  
lainey seemed Ok on text yesterday yes hun


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

p 24  

Kazzie - pm'd you and sent you article

Has everybody who wanted the Oestrogen Priming article got it? If not please pm me.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anne G said:


> Pix- Did I used to quote? must have done em without realising
> lainey seemed Ok on text yesterday yes hun


oohh! I've managed! 

Thanks for the info Nikki xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

maybe its cos I've got an Apple - f knows


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

> Thanks for the info Nikki


 Did that work?

you are welcome!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nixf01 said:


> Hey Alegs - good for you WFH! Why kill yourself to get into the office when half the time they don't appreciate it anyway?!


Totally agree with you Nix, been there, done that


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nikki2008 said:


> p 24


24 pages in less than 3 days  

Who said we are poor responders??


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> Anne the easiest way to do quotes is while you are typing scroll down and press insert quote on the thing you want quoting hun. You used to quote a lot - what happened?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yay!!!!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ahhh well done honey


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Wow ur a chatty lot today 

Spoke to doc about changing to private prescription but unfortunatly he cant do it as dudley pct vet every prescription now.   Looks like the credit cards coming out girls 

I have been prescribed nafarelin sniffy stuff menopur ovitrelle cyclogest and the pill.  Is is just the ovitirelle that has to go in the fridge girls? Gonna ring fazeley chemist in abit and get it sorted 

Anne ate the walnut whip, piece of raspberry cheesecake oh and some chedders.

Hi everyone gotta go admin girls wants her desk back, be back later


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks hun

Isn't it crazy- you think you're ok then you stupidly log on to ******** and read posts of a friend (well, not really a friend just an aquintance really)  who's just had her  second baby and it's     all over again.

Think I need to get grip 

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

yep it sucks! 

I've turned in to such a bitter person lately that I can't even bring myself to congratulate my friends on ** who have just had babies. I really really hate that side of me now but I can't help it.  


xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pixie       think you need a hug too x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I am like that too - I used to be such an outgoing happy person and now I do have some bitter feelings too which I also hate.
But I can honestly say that until anyone has struggled with IF - and I'm not talking taking 3/4 months to conceive naturally, no one will ever know how hard it is and how it can change you as a person.


Hi beachy- you ok?
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm gonna have some soup and watch Lipstick Jungle I think, I never normally have a lunch hour so this is bliss!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Beach - here is one for you too    

Anne : Lunch? I've just finished my breakfast!   

It started snowing very heavily here - maybe more WFH for me?  

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- i'm fine thanks, just at work having lunch....

Thanks pix x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Anne -   

Pixie -   

Slycet - A few months ago the Ovitrelle was much cheaper at the Lister than anywhere else. Check the prices and if it still the case get all your other meds but the ovitrelle and when you are nearer to trigger time ask the nurse at the Lister for a separate prescription for your Ovitrelle so you can buy it at their pharmacy downstairs (when I was doing my tx I got them to give me 3 different copies as I got my meds from 3 different places - a bit of a hassle but it saved me a small fortune too  

There were 4 new babies born in our close group of friends just after I had my abandoned cycle in Nov, one after the other... of course I was delighted for our friends and happy to send cards and presies for everyone but couldn't help to feel sorry for myself as well thinking that it may never happen to dh and I    and to top it all I've just learned that both my ex husband and my ex partner have become first time daddies recently (and they didn't want to have children when we were together   )  Life sucks sometimes  

Alegria x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

'Are you going to the shops soon?' 
'Yes why?' 
'Can you get me some cigarettes?' 
'No' 
'Tobacco?' 
'No' 
'A cigar, come on, I can have a cigar' 
'No. You are doing so well it would ruin everything'
'a pipe?' 
'No' 
'A crack pipe?' 
'NO         silence    'The worst is over now anyway isn't it?' 
'What the f' would you know about it!!!!!' 

It's going to be a long week


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Nikki2008 said:


> 'Are you going to the shops soon?'
> 'Yes why?'
> 'Can you get me some cigarettes?'
> 'No'
> ...


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pixie, Anne understand what you mean, I am turning bitter with every new pregnancy announced, i had a friend have a baby just before xmas another friend last week and another friend next week around my test date, I am just trying to block it out


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki2008 said:


> 'Are you going to the shops soon?'
> 'Yes why?'
> 'Can you get me some cigarettes?'
> 'No'
> ...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx for that alegria


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry but just had to quote this one again, absolute classic!



Nikki2008 said:


> 'Are you going to the shops soon?'
> 'Yes why?'
> 'Can you get me some cigarettes?'
> 'No'
> ...


                 

Niks my love, I think it's time to bust out the nicorette! 

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri - Hello lovey, how are you feeling? Still bored? I bet you ironed the whole house by now? 
Luckily we all feel the same way about certain things otherwise I would blame myself even more for being such a bitter and jealous  beatch!  

Nikki: That's hilarious. Hope you are not WFH?  


xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Nikki          
oh dear it IS going to be a long week but all worth it if he sticks to it!
have you got him some of those tampon style fake cigs that he can drag on?
 at his dream too, bless him!


Angel, Donkey - thinking of you

Glad to see lots of people enjoying WFH (me too!  though I couldn't get going till I'd tidied the kitchen and sorted laundry blah blah - unlike dh who is happy to start work in a mess and finish it in a bigger mess when he is WFH   )


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nix - My theory is that nicotine replacement prolongs the agony, apparently the nicotine has completely left you body after 48 hours when you go cold turkey, he had the last cigarette yesterday at 9am. I so hope this works, have offered BJ for stress relief (has not taken me up on it yet) and might have to use ultimate weapon 'well I suppose we can always use a needls to suck out the good sperm from yours balls'


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Pixie, yes doing OK, just struggling on these pessaries, been sane throughout all treatment and I am on the last leg and I now get hormonal and miserable - no not bored anymore, was bored that day as was keeping out of hubbys way and hard to keep out of his way in a tiny flat so was confined to the bedroom therefore was very bored on Sunday  

how are you? are you feeling better? no more dizzy spells i hope x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bobs- Same for me hunny, you gals really are the best  

Nikki-    

Hi Juicy x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Juicy - no fake cigs, do they contain nicotin?

Pix - We are both at home today 



> ouch! that'll focus his mind and sharpen his resolve


Bobbi - that is the general idea


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nikki - that'll work!     "your choice dh   Whats it to be?"

Bobbi - I second that  

Juicy - hope you are having a constructive day WFH  

Alegria -   tough stuff isn't it?  My friends had her baby last week and i must go visit but keep postponing. 

Hi Pixie, Zuri, Anne, Kate, Nix, Jo, Beach.....  need to get in the bath before going to reflexology.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bobs: We ARE all of those things hun - do you think that is the reason we are all lacking eggs? It makes me wonder   Love you too swetie   

Zuri: Hang in there hun not long left before you test now. I'm surprised pessaries are affecting so much - did you call your doc to see if there is anything can be done about it? 
I'm OK - thanks for asking, no dizzy spells. I have been sitting on my @rse doing nothing for the last 4 days though! I've still managed to lose the weight I put on during tx though. 

Nikki: Can you not give him something that makes him sleep for today?  

Juicy: Hello you gorgeous mum to be   You OK? 

Has anyone heard from my sister Ally? I'm dying to know how she got on but don't want to bombard her with texts. 


xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nikki2008 said:


> Nix - My theory is that nicotine replacement prolongs the agony, apparently the nicotine has completely left you body after 48 hours when you go cold turkey, he had the last cigarette yesterday at 9am. I so hope this works, have offered BJ for stress relief (has not taken me up on it yet) and might have to use ultimate weapon 'well I suppose we can always use a needls to suck out the good sperm from yours balls'


Yeow!!! I see what you mean Nikki, but the thing is it's not just the nicotine withdrawal is it? It's the habit of having something in his gob or in his hands. And the routine of it, like if he always has a *** with a cuppa or after dinner or when he's out with the boys... he needs something to distract him so maybe those fake **** will help? Esp if they're nicotine free....?

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pixie loosing the weight is great but i have seen your ******** pics, what weight?


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Nikki yeah it's these http://www.nicorette.co.uk/inhalator/default.aspx
but you're right - why keep the nicotine circling round, after 48 hours it's the habit/ritual of having one when you're bored/stressed etc that is actually what you are giving up. could get him one of those but not put the nicotine capsule in 

good luck whatever he tries - my BIL is going back on zyban this week which he found good before - sadly he restarted when he got a stressy new job with a 3 hour commute to work by car each day

Bobbi - right back at you honey  

Ali...er 'productive' is not a word I would use for my day so far - I have always known I would be rubbish WFH, there's just too much other stuff that's more interesting and fulfilling to do here  

Hi Pix, aw you're too kind. I am good, love being at home even though I'm feeling guilty about being unproductive! am not sleeping very well at the mo so it's nice not to have to put slap on or dress up. You have lost your tx weight - nice one!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Apart from seeing my friend who came with me to the Lister on Friday and then my Bootie Call on Sunday (and the woman in Boots who charged me for me for my Compeed yesterday!) I have had no interaction with anyone except you lovelies.  I was going to be brave and go to another of my friend's for dinner this evening.  But she has just text and said she has been up all night and knows she will be called tonight - she is a midwife and 2 are in labour - so needs to cancel.  I know I am being irrational, but those fertiles are F'ing my whole life up!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- How much weight did you put on in TX?
Not that it would affect you- you're bloody stunning    

Z-


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Juicy: Feeling guilty about being unproductive?   Darling you are pregnant what more can you produce?   

Zuri: Thanks for the compliment hun but I had put on weight during tx.

Anne: ahh you are all so nice to me   I'd put on 3,5 kilos hun - around half a stone? Have you put on any weight?

Girls we are on page 26!!! Dakota will have a heart attack when she sees that!!  
Let's push it for 30? We've never done that before, It will be sooo much fun!     

xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

DP has gone to bed now for an afternoon snooze. Maybe I could get some sleeping pills to keep him there until the cravings have gone  

Yes Pixie let's go for 30. Where is Dakota by the way? She is not snowed under is she?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I might have out on a couple of pounds but weighed myself yesterday morn and I am the same as I was pre TX but then I felt so bloated I thought I had put on a few at least


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

well done you! My weight came from all the whole milk I drank and my mum's yummy food whilst I was in Turkey. Oh not doing anything but sitting on my @rse didn't help either.   
Happy that's gone now so the only thing reminds me of tx is the missing ££££ on my bank balance  
It would be so nice if they gave us refund cos it didn't work - woudn't it?   

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello my angels

Thank you Anne, Lainey and Pix for my texts and all my good luck messages yesterday you are lovely thoughtful girlies xxxx Love you all  

I am afraid that my news is not as good as I had hoped. Nothing much to see. 'Maybe' one very tiny follicle, but that is a big maybe. My lining is only at 4.7mm. I have another scan on Friday. Today is CD9, tonight will be my 6th Menopur jab.

I have cried pretty non stop since I left, so much for me taking this cycle in my stride. I was so so disappointed as stupidly I allowed myself to believe that this cycle could work out and maybe give me at least one follicle. I feel better for crying (although I now look like sh!t!!)

Can hardly string a sentance together so will be back later if I regain the ability to communicate!! 

Boo hoo - sorry feeling extremely sorry for myself  

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- What can I say  
I feel so angry today that we all have to go through mountains of horrible sh it to be able to have our desperately longed for baby/babies.
We are here for you hun, love ya


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ally -


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh Ally, I so wish it could all be so different   

Have they given you oestrogen tablets to ticken up your lining?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Ally - what a crappy thing to happen.

Having said that you are only on day five, strictly speaking - it's still relatively early days. Any chance of them upping your meds or giving you some oestrogen or something to boost your follies/lining?

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally sweetheart I'm so sorry...I know there is nothing I say will make the pain go away but I'm here wherenever you feel like a chat/cuddle/or a shoulder to cry on. I still don't want to believe that this is happening to you - I am gutted I really am.  

Love you lots.

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- Saying that, they only look for a lining of 5mm after 5 days of stimms so that's not too bad is it? I'm defo not an expert but SO want this to happen for you.
Please let that follie  grow   
Have you been taking selinium? it helps thicken up the lining and comes in either Multi vit form or in something else - think it's pineapple juice/brazil nuts but can't be too sure?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

really sorry Ally but to echo miranda is there not a chance to keep on stimming and up the dose to get more?

Thinking of you, must be so disappointing for you xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Should you eat brazil nuts or pineapple juice in 2WW or is it just while stimming? sorry Annes post just reminded me and wasn't sure which it was


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey yeah, you were on a relatively low dose weren't you?  And 5 days of stimms isn't really all that long...  It ain't over til it's over girlfriend! What did they say to do next hon?    

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Not 100% sure Z


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Zuri - it doesn't matter, if you like them, keep at them!  They're good for you and that's what counts!

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally hunni have been waiting for your post sweetie      remember as others have said early days sweetie early days. 

Don't worry about the tears they are cleansing too, just take a few deep breaths and put that hottie on your belly. With all the positive energy you are being sent from here and the drugs then hopefully fridays scan will show big improvement. Lining sounds fine and that follie may well have a lovely spurt and be joined by a few friends! Just wish our village had opened so you could come around for a cuppa and a hug, till then here is a big big   for you from me

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ally, sorry that you din't have the news you were expecting.   On the lining, I don't think its that bad. They like to see lining at anything over 7mm - and remember this is at ET. Considering you are on CD9, your lining should not really be a problem. On the follicle, could they not let you stim for some more days?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally     hunny, u are only on day 5 tho sweetheart so dont give up yet.  Brazil nuts, selenium and milk hun give them a go


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne, Pix, Alegria, Bobbi - totally agree with you on getting quire irritated with women who have no problems whatsoever making babies, or even those who "accidentally" get pg.



Ali27 said:


> I know I am being irrational, but those fertiles are F'ing my whole life up!


Hey if you think you are irrational, then I think most of us would fall in that group.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It's not fair is it Angel?
How you doing today brave lady


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to move into our village, think i've had enough of this its far too stressful


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ally  - 
don't worry about your lining, the clomid does that and they can give you oestrogen to sort that out
let's just will that follie to grow  - it is still early days and you're on a lower dose this time so any activity is going to happen more slowly
don't lose heart love


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Anne. I get extremely annoyed at times. I feel more at home with you all rather than the friends in real life when it comes to IF. Also I heard in he past 2 days that my friend and cousin are both expecting their second baby. Lucky for me this friend lives in USA and I've found it hard to keep up the communication with her since she got her first baby. Its just that she planned when we were 21 that she wanted her first baby after her 3rd wedding anniversary, and thats exactly what happened. Then she wanted only a 2 year age gap between her first and second and again thats what she gets. Her e-mails are all about her baby and how wonderful motherhood is (which I guess is natural, can't blame her for that) and ending on asking when I'm planning to have a baby cause it would be great to have a pregnancy together and share notes  . 

I feel annoyed with myself sometimes for not handling this better. When I got my BFN last time and was devastated, someone who knew about the tx told me that I need to gt a grip on myself. That everyone has some type of problem or the other and I shouldn't feel like I was the only one suffering. I know there was a ring of truth there somewhere and I accept that most people are dealing with some type of problem/ unhappinness. But I still can't get myself out of this state. 

I'm ok I guess. Been in tears since yesterday and keep asking why life is sooo cruel. To see a positive HPT for the first time ever and not being able to be enjoy that feeling. I'm sorry I know some of you have and still are struggling far more than what I'm going through so in a way I should feel almost grateful. But can't help feeling all over the place at the moment.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ally* - so sorry your news today wasn't better    - hope so much that Friday will show an improvement    Try not to worry too much about the lining - one of my friends at Reprofit got a BFP with a lining of 5.5 at ET and you're not that far off that - keep eating/drinking that protein! 

Angel


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

slycett said:


> I want to move into our village, think i've had enough of this its far too stressful


Me too!!!

Hi Steph  Are you feeling better?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ally.  Sorry you didn't have better news but keep your chin up and hope Friday brings better news.  Why are you on a low dose of stimms, wouldn't a higher dose help?  

Angel.  Sorry you are in such a difficult place, the waiting for a scan is just awful but it is better to wait and get a definitive answer.  .  

I must say, I haven't got much work done today.  We still have at least 6 inches of snow here, it is just starting to melt in the sun but I heard we might get more tonight.  I will have to struggle in tomorrow no matter what.  I am meant to be deputising for the marketing director and I haven't been in the office since she started her hols.

Juicy.  I'm with you on wanting to get all the housework done before proper work.  I keep thinking of things I have to do, personal admin, wash the kitchen floor - anything but real work.

Anne.  Have you eaten your pears yet


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel- I am with you on the friends thing too - I managed to speak to one of my 3 friends who knows about my TX the other night and she said to me when am I having another go - I said soon bit I felt this time I didn't want to tell people as I found it quite stressful having to report in on how things were going only for it all to fall apart at nearly the end. She said she understood but what about my support, bless her that was sweet but I have you guys and Jason for my support. Plus, she has just had her 2nd baby- again, like your friend - all to her timings so really, how could she understand?  I know I sound bitter and twisted but I really think this IF does change us in some ways.
We're  not the only ones who like to sit in with TV and takeaway rather than go out with friends. 
As for your friends comments to you when you had your sad BFN a coupekl of months ago- I'm sorry but, how dare they speak to you like that? Those comments of get a grip etc are nasty and unfeeling and I'm sorry you had to experience them.
Everyone's grief and sadness is relevant hun and while people have had as you say "worse" things happen to them, it's still your pain and you're entitled to grieve/ be sad at your own pace.
My heart goes out to you cos as you say, you got your BFP on the HPT and you can't enjoy it as you should be able to
All in all, it's sh!t but we will get there.
You could be there already Mrs   have faith, you never know hun  

Steph- Are you feeling betetr hun?  

Kate-


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Tracey-   I've binned the little buggars


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Angel ur friend needs a kick up the **** - what a t wat!  Of course there are people in worse positions does she think we are stupid!!!!!  Like i've always said tho - when its you  its you.  I gone through losing my cousin at 19 to suicide lots of lovely doggies who i've loved with all my heart and both my parents.  But those events, although still painful at times,  are part of my past, and ive done enough living in the past. It's here and now that counts and right here and now im struggling to even pluck up the courage to try again and it hurts and im scared.

Rant over.

     to everyone who needs one.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, I know I can always count on you to make me feel better and not like a mean twisted old  . 


Sometimes I'm so scared I'm going to turn into one of those twisted old hags, who everyone dreads seeing.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Angel - I echo everything Anne & Slycett have said   
My 'best friend' kept calling me every few weeks to ask: so, any news? Are you pregnant yet? 
I've now decided to ignore her calls and stopped calling her too; we haven't spoken for months but it's for my own self-preservation!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

angel555 said:


> Sometimes I'm so scared I'm going to turn into one of those twisted old hags, who everyone dreads seeing.


Angel that is exactly what I feel like too.

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

angel555 said:


> Sometimes I'm so scared I'm going to turn into one of those twisted old hags, who everyone dreads seeing.


Opps, I think I'm already there


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Help girls!!  I really hope you can advise me.  I've been taking DHEA for about a month (50mg) and I've just realised I haven't had AF since!!  Did anyone else experience this?

Sarah


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi sarah- Nice to hear from you again!
I am just about to start on DHEA so can't advise as I have just had failed TX- same thing that happened to you hun


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Anne G said:


> angel555 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I'm so scared I'm going to turn into one of those twisted old hags, who everyone dreads seeing.
> ...


Me too Anne


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne G said:


> angel555 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I'm so scared I'm going to turn into one of those twisted old hags, who everyone dreads seeing.
> ...


me too!!

going back to friends' perfect timing, one of my friends last Feb said to me they were going to start trying in April and I said why April why not just start now and she said oh because we are not ready yet and I then reminded her of my journey and said i wouldn't set a date and time to start i'd just go for it, anyway she stuck to her strange April start time and guess what? happened first attempt, another friend at similar time said they were not sure about kids she wasn't ready and i reminded her she was 37 and she didn't really have the luxury to keep thinking about it, anyway needless to say they fell first time too at the same time as other friend and i had both their pregnancy announcements within 3 days of each other last summer and I just cracked up over that time, i felt so bitter and jealous, they were both due last week, one had hers 5 weeks early just before xmas and the other had her baby last week - happy for them but still feel gutted because I had my fist laparoscopy last Feb and I just thought i'd fall pregnant the following month or two after my tubes were unblocked and was thinking i'd be pregnant or have a baby by xmas just gone but i didn't and they did - just feels so f'ing unfair at times

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

Are you taking Clomid as well as DHEA?

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Who needs a fertile friend - not b loody me


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- It's no f'ing fair hun BUT, this time in 10 days...... it could be you  
How briliant would that be eh  

Hi Jo


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne - just been to the post office  

xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

I took DHEA for almost 5 months and it did not have any effect on my AF at all. Could it be something else you're taking?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Bless you


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jo Macmillan said:


> Anne G said:
> 
> 
> > angel555 said:
> ...


Uh ....oh......  is our village going to be filled with twisted, mean old hags


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Swinz.  Have you done a HPT?  I don't seem to have had any side effects on DHEA (maybe it isn't working).


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Angel - probably hun but we'll be happy enough


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

angel555 said:


> Jo Macmillan said:
> 
> 
> > Anne G said:
> ...


Nonono! We'll all be the miraculously happy shiny out-going people that we were before tx once we get there and are surrounded by our lovely FF's!

Hey Sarah  ditto on the HPT, how late are you hon?
xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

slycett said:


> Who needs a fertile friend - not b loody me


      Me neither! hi kate.

Hi Anne - iI was just writing a long post to you when my laptop crashed. The gist of it was that I really admire you as you are coping with the disappointment fantastically well hun. My IVF was also cancelled before ET as my one and only egg didn't fertilise. Not quite the same as yours as mine went t*ts up from the first scan, so I didn't have the awful, sudden disappointment you had. I completely fell to pieces. I didn't know what to do with myself - i had planned my 2ww and even my pg, down to what I would say at events we had planned over coming months. Suddenly everything had changed. I'm sure you know what I mean. Anyway, great that you are planning round 2. (I still haven't the guts to try again.)

I see you are having your AMH tested again. Are you waiting a few months until this? The only reason I ask is that I think any drugs need to be completely out of your system before the results will be accurate, and that takes a few months. I had an AMH test within weeks of my IVF and the result was probably inaccurate I've found out since. (It was lower, so it's better to wait as drugs can make it appear lower than it is which would be really upsetting). Big hug for you 

Hi sarah - could you be pregnant!!! DHEA didn't delay my AF, but does make me bleed for less time.

Ally - so sorry sweetie, but as the girls say, it ain't over yet! And they know more than any poxy IF doctor anyway 

love to all, 
jo xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Jo- What a lovely message, thank you hun.
I am sorry too about your sh!t that you've been through.
That's a bloody good point about the drugs being in my system - yes I was planning to have AMH/FSH done on maybe next period but will wait till March one now I think?
I think i will email the Lister too.
I last had AMH on 21st Oct- FSH Sept sometime
Jaya just wanted to make sure nothing had changed drastically so if she needed to ammend the script/protocol she could.
xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Goal achieved...........we're on Page 30!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya girls

Thanks for all your responses.

I can keep on stimming but this really does feel like history repeating itself, I cannot believe that I will suddenly have follies on Friday although I am trying to get back into that frame of mind. I have tried stimming on a higher dose which did nothing so this is why I have been put on a much reduced dose now. I am not so concerned about lining as this has always thickened up on previous cycles and I have always had a lining of 11 or so in the end but no usable follies? 

I am just going to have to get through the rest of this week and hope that something conclusive happens on friday as this uncertainty kills me. I am upping my protein quota, just had a 'cheer up' burger and chips with my dad - very healthy (not) but necessary for my soul, I am also going to drink lots more water as I really have worried I havent had enough this cycle and going to get the wheatbag in the microwave.

I feel like a bit of an idiot to be honest, I worry that I have become completely mad and one track minded in this whole IF thing and am carrying on trying because I can't give up when in fact maybe I should never have tried in the first place with my FSH/ AMH.

Sorry to put such a downer on the thread today.

Oh and as far as fertile friends go, no I really don't need em, if that makes me a bitter old hag then so be it, I am starting to love my IF friends more than I ever loved the fertiles anyway!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Burger and chips   
Hun, you have every right to be down, but please don't say you should never have tried ok?
You are a lovely, beautiful lady who deserves to have her baby as much as anyone- MORE than some I should say ( no one here just general chavs and crap parents we see in every day life ) 
So, keep those positive thoughts, get that wheatpack on and drink your water- Friday is still 3 more sleeps hun, lots can happen


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

angel555 said:


> Goal achieved...........we're on Page 30!


 

Just for you! I am going to be locking this thread in a few mins!! Will start a new one for you 

Rachel x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally I'm with Anne on this one, you so deserve your little bundle hunny, and please please don't apologise for anything on this thread, you are such a good friend to so many of us that it's only fair we're here to share times that are tough for you!!!!!  

Get the water flowing and the wheatbag on, my accu guy says no swimming as you should keep belly warm, he says power walking is good though and he advocates certain foods such as Lamb (yuk i hate it) porridge which you do, cinneman (cant spell it) rosemary, chillies, beef and root veg. so maybe stay away from pool and just do the power walking for next few days, and treat yourself to any amount of cheer up food you fancy, just add in some of the other stuff.

Hugs to a very very special lady

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne and Purps you got me welling up again (in a good way!) thank you for your lovely messages.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

let it all out sweetie

Sx


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh Anne - I'm sorry hun!!  I've not been around as much as I should have been girls - sorry!!!!  I've been far too self absorbed and stressed - not good but at least I'm honest!

Pixie - I'm 100% not pg.  I'm 10 days late and if I'm honest I know I'm not pg because we haven't DTD this month - I did do an HPT just in case    cluthcing at straws springs to mind.  Its been so nice for us both to have a month off DTD - we both agreed that we needed to do it to get a 'normal' sex life back after TTC and doing it because we had to for so long!  

Ally - I'm so sorry babe!!  I don't know what to say - hugs to you hun and I'm praying for you xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ally don't give up hope and don't feel like you should never have tried, if you don't try you'd always be thinking you should have

Re your follies increasing by Friday, when i had my 7 day scan i had about 6/7 follicles (I think) then on my last scan before egg collection the number had gone up to about 10 (which me and doc were surprised about!) so it can work and you may get more, just keep having hope. 

I know its easier said than done but just take each day as it comes, we know we may be in for disappointment going through this and we know its going to break our hearts if/when we do have the disappointment but just think about the disappointment in the future we'll feel if we didn't just give it a go - We are strong because we are doing this so be proud of yourself x I am preying things improve for you by Friday

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ally pally my hon, my famous 16 follie cycle began with me not starting stimms til day 6, and on a dose of 300 which was raised to 450 (I think) after around 6 days...  I think you started lower than that but it's just to say that the extra can make a huge difference in just a few days.  I know I'm a plastic poor responder but I just thought maybe the same can happen with you. Maybe not load of follies but I think my ovaries liked the slow start as opposed to being bombarded with the highest dose right from the start if that makes sense? Please try not to be too down babes    

Anne! SHURRUP about burger and chips!!! I am craving burger and chips fish and chips (worse as fathead DH bought cod fillets at the weekend so had no choice but to cook them yesterday and one is sitting in the fridge grinning at me everytime I open it to take out the poxy juice!) jam rolypoly and custard maltesers... eeh I could go on but the dribble is mashing up my keyboard! 

xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way......................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174238.new#new


----------

